# Ma secondo ... voi (parte 2°)



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ma secondo ... voi (parte 2°)*

...è vero che,
 tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
si tradisce la famiglia?
i figli subiscono il tradimento?
oppure tutto il resto, resta simile...

per esempio, quando fui "*glorificato*",
 anche mio figlio ne risenti tantissimo...
la madre sempre assente... l'andamento scolastico pessimo.
un giorno accusò la madre, di scarsa presenza, di mancanza
...davanti a me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


'mo si aprono i cieli e viene giù di tutto.
E io che speravo nel cazzeggio del venerdì pomeriggio...

Spider... mannaggia a te.
Comunque dipende da come si gestiscono le cose, direi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


Credo che dipenda dalle persone e dai tradimenti. 
Io non ho mail trascurato i miei figli per andare con l'altro. E quando percepivo che per i miei figli quel momento  era importante restassi con loro mi sono ben guardata ben da lasciarli per andare dall'altro. 
In casa tutto é rimasto come è sempre stato


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2013)

Nel mio caso si.

Soprattutto la piccolina che e' stata coinvolta nella storia dalla squallida. E' stato un trauma e non sopporta piu' il padre. Non c'e modi di farle cambiare idea. 

Una non sa niente.

La terza e' particolare e non si capisce cosa pensi.

Sicuramente non e' un buon esempio per le figlie.


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

se il tradimento rimane segreto, secondo me no, a meno che non parliamo di comportamenti fuori dal buon senso
se invece viene scoperto o confessato, immagino che il clima familiare peggiori a causa di litigi e recriminazioni varie, cioè tutta la famiglia perde in serenità


----------



## zanna (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


Chi tradisce uomo o donna che sia tradisce prima l'altro ... poi forse rinsavisce (forse) e capisce di aver tradito pure se stesso e con questa consapevolezza capisce di ever tradito tutto ciò che insieme è stato creato quindi prima famiglia poi figli poi ecc.
I figli più che il tradimento in se subiscono incolpevolmente gli effetti dell'atto ....


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

dipende.
se gli si tolgono risorse di tempo, affetto e denaro sì.
se perdono la priorità sì


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Settembre 2013)

io sono dell'idea che "il miglior regalo _che un padre può fare ai propri figli è quello di amare_ la _loro madre" e viceversa... quindi si'. per me, da figlia sarebbe stato un tradimento, una delusione, una sconfitta._


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che dipenda dalle persone e dai tradimenti.
> Io non ho mail trascurato i miei figli per andare con l'altro. E quando percepivo che per i miei figli quel momento  era importante restassi con loro mi sono ben guardata ben da lasciarli per andare dall'altro.
> In casa tutto é rimasto come è sempre stato


sei stata brava.
tradivi...in orari scolastici?
quando lui chiamava...dicevi
sempre...prima i figli..o li parcheggiavi da un'amica?

sai che scherzo, sempre con te...


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2013)

E' ovvio che si discute di tradimenti a conoscenza dei figli.

Quando tutto e' segreto non ci pensa neppure il tradito figuriamoci i figli, ma poi....


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'mo si aprono i cieli e viene giù di tutto.
> E io che speravo nel cazzeggio del venerdì pomeriggio...
> 
> Spider... mannaggia a te.
> Comunque dipende da come si gestiscono le cose, direi.


cicciolina...tranquilla, mi spiace.
 un bacio.
comunque è... una bellissima giornata di sole autunnale.
e noi siamo qui.
il resto...


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' ovvio che si discute di tradimenti a conoscenza dei figli.
> 
> Quando tutto e' segreto non ci pensa neppure il tradito figuriamoci i figli, ma poi....



ma mica è così ovvio
il tradito può tenersi la scoperta per sè, senza informare i figli
anzi, credo che almeno all'inizio sia auspicabile, nel senso che non è detto che le cose non si aggiustino, quindi non vedo perchè mettere a conoscenza i figli
invece in caso di separazione, credo sia giusto dirlo


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica è così ovvio
> *il tradito può tenersi la scoperta per sè, senza informare i figli*
> anzi, credo che almeno all'inizio sia auspicabile, nel senso che non è detto che le cose non si aggiustino, quindi non vedo perchè mettere a conoscenza i figli
> invece in caso di separazione, credo sia giusto dirlo


concordo nel modo più assoluto


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Settembre 2013)

forse dipende anche da come sei stato educato... nella mia famiglia si e' sempre visto al tradimento come una cosa grave, percio' se avessi scoperto i miei tradirsi sarebbe stato un tradimento anche dal mio punto di vista... probabilmente invece insegnando ai proprio figli che la carne e' debole etc etc allora anche loro sarebbero piu' aperti sull'argomento... voi cosa insegnate ai vostri figli?


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo nel modo più assoluto


minni, mi stupisci!!!!
...ma l'unità della famiglia dove sta?
quà si ragiona per lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia...

ma se involontariamente un figlio,
 sente una mancanza...si può parlare di tradimento?
è diverso, non si tratta di informare o meno...


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se il tradimento rimane segreto, secondo me no, a meno che non parliamo di comportamenti fuori dal buon senso
> se invece viene scoperto o confessato, immagino che il clima familiare peggiori a causa di litigi e recriminazioni varie, cioè tutta la famiglia perde in serenità


Se e' un segregto e' scontato che i figli non ne risentono. Fatica ad accorgersene il tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sei stata brava.
> tradivi...in orari scolastici?
> quando lui chiamava...dicevi
> sempre...prima i figli..o li parcheggiavi da un'amica?
> ...


Tradivo quando i miei figli erano impegnati in altre attività o in orari scolastici, vero
Dopodichè mi capita di uscire con amiche ogni tanto la sera e i miei figli restano con il padre senza problemi, esattamente come stanno con me quando capita al padre di uscire.
Nel caso avrei "sacrificato" queste mie uscite per l'altro
Quando lui chiamava o chiamavo io era chiaro entrambi che la possibilità di vederci era subordinata alle esigenze dei miei e die suoi figli. Mai fatto commenti in merito. E a dirtela tutta era subordinata anche all'esigenza dei rispetti coniugi.

Mi fa piacere che ami scherzare con me....Spero sia una cosa positiva:smile:


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tradivo quando i miei figli erano impegnati in altre attività o in orari scolastici, vero
> Dopodichè mi capita di uscire con amiche ogni tanto la sera e i miei figli restano con il padre senza problemi, esattamente come stanno con me quando capita al padre di uscire.
> Nel caso avrei "sacrificato" queste mie uscite per l'altro
> Quando lui chiamava o chiamavo io era chiaro entrambi che la possibilità di vederci era subordinata alle esigenze dei miei e die suoi figli. Mai fatto commenti in merito. E a dirtela tutta era subordinata anche all'esigenza dei rispetti coniugi.
> ...


per me, molto positiva.
sei l'unica in cui ho trovato una logica...nel tradire.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> minni, mi stupisci!!!!
> ...ma l'unità della famiglia dove sta?
> quà si ragiona per lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia...
> 
> ...


come ti ho già detto penso che se chi tradisce perde il senso delle priorità tradisce anche i figli.
ma trovo un tradimento anche quello di certe madri e padri che si vendicano dei coniugi sparando una verità che in quel momento potrebbero evitare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica è così ovvio
> il tradito può tenersi la scoperta per sè, senza informare i figli
> anzi, credo che almeno all'inizio sia auspicabile, nel senso che non è detto che le cose non si aggiustino, quindi non vedo perchè mettere a conoscenza i figli
> invece in caso di separazione, credo sia giusto dirlo



Io credo che in entrambi i casi non sia giusto.
Allo stato attuale in caso di separazione mi auguro che i miei figli non debbano attribuire la colpa nè a me nè al mio compagno.
Io valuto il mio compagno come compagno e come padre. Se fosse un pessimo compagno ma un ottimo padre non avrei nessun motivo per rovinare l'immagine che i miei figli hanno di lui.
Se tradisce me ma il comportamento verso i figli è ineccepibile (per quanto ovviamente uno possa esserlo) non vedo il motivo di far sapere loro che mi ha fatto un torto


----------



## zanna (27 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> forse dipende anche da come sei stato educato... nella mia famiglia si e' sempre visto al tradimento come una cosa grave, percio' se avessi scoperto i miei tradirsi sarebbe stato un tradimento anche dal mio punto di vista... probabilmente invece insegnando ai proprio figli che la carne e' debole etc etc allora anche loro sarebbero piu' aperti sull'argomento... voi cosa insegnate ai vostri figli?


Mah non sono convinya .... almeno non ho memoria di "insegnamenti" ricevuti e relativi a siffatte e specifiche situazioni.
Forse aver vissuto di rimbalzo esperienze di coppie amiche cadute a due a due come se grandinasse può aver dato il la a formare una prorpia personalissima opinione sul comportamento da tenere in questi casi .... certo è che un conto è parlarne, magari davanti ad un buon boccale di birra, un conto è trovarsi all'interno dell'occhio del ciclone dove tu sei immobile e intorno gira tutto in modo vorticoso. O più probabilmente gli insegnamenti non erano scesi troppo nello specifico, tanto per non portare sfiga, ma erano stati cmq dati in senso più generale ...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per me, molto positiva.
> sei l'unica in cui ho trovato una logica...nel tradire.


Grazie


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che in entrambi i casi non sia giusto.
> Allo stato attuale in caso di separazione mi auguro che i miei figli non debbano attribuire la colpa nè a me nè al mio compagno.
> Io valuto il mio compagno come compagno e come padre. Se fosse un pessimo compagno ma un ottimo padre non avrei nessun motivo per rovinare l'immagine che i miei figli hanno di lui.
> Se tradisce me ma il comportamento verso i figli è ineccepibile (per quanto ovviamente uno possa esserlo) non vedo il motivo di far sapere loro che mi ha fatto un torto



capisco, ma allora dovresti raccontare una balla per spiegare cosa ha portato alla separazione...


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> forse dipende anche da come sei stato educato... nella mia famiglia si e' sempre visto al tradimento come una cosa grave, percio' se avessi scoperto i miei tradirsi sarebbe stato un tradimento anche dal mio punto di vista... probabilmente invece insegnando ai proprio figli che la carne e' debole etc etc allora anche loro sarebbero piu' aperti sull'argomento... voi cosa insegnate ai vostri figli?


Non dipende da cosa insegni. Ho tre figlie e hanno tre caratteri completamente diversi e la pensano in maniera opposta anche sulla fedelta'.

Una e' la serieta' impersonificata.

Una farfallona che non si affeziona realmente a nessuno.

Una fedele fino alla nausea di uno che la sfrutta e non la ama.

Eppure hanno avuto la stessa madre.

In ogni caso .mai  ragionerei in termine di 'la carne e' debole'.

Il cervello dov'era?

Alle figlie ho sempre insegnato ad essere leali e oneste. Poi ognuna ha recepito a suo modo.


----------



## zanna (27 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non dipende da cosa insegni. Ho tre figlie e hanno tre caratteri completamente diversi e la pensano in maniera opposta anche sulla fedelta'.
> 
> Una e' la serieta' impersonificata.
> 
> ...


Bella domanda ...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> capisco, ma allora dovresti raccontare una balla per spiegare cosa ha portato alla separazione...


Ci si separerebbe perchè la convivenza non è possibile
Perchè si è smesso di amare
Perchè nonostante tutto crediamo che anche per loro sia meglio crescere in un ambiente sereno che insieme non riusciamo più a garantire
Non è una palla, sarebbe la verità, dubito che a loro serva sapere chi o cosa ha scatenato questo
Ovvio che parlo a grandi linee


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti ho già detto penso che se chi tradisce perde il senso delle priorità tradisce anche i figli.
> ma trovo un tradimento anche quello di certe madri e padri che si vendicano dei coniugi sparando una verità che in quel momento potrebbero evitare


certo, certo...per non parlare di quello che fanno dopo ...i cornutazzi.
io però mi riferivo ad un fatto specifico.
in particolare, se in assenza o in presenza di verità conclamate...
un figlio venisse comunque in qualche modo tradito.
il figlio può anche restare inconsapevole...ma resta comunque tradito?
nelle attenzioni, nelle esperienze, nella crescita...
e se involontariamente dovvesse saper, si sentirebbe tradito anche lui?

oppure basta non sapere?


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci si separerebbe perchè la convivenza non è possibile
> Perchè si è smesso di amare
> Perchè nonostante tutto crediamo che anche per loro sia meglio crescere in un ambiente sereno che insieme non riusciamo più a garantire
> Non è una palla, sarebbe la verità, dubito che a loro serva sapere chi o cosa ha scatenato questo
> Ovvio che parlo a grandi linee



sì, però a me seccherebbe che per es. i miei figli pensassero che ho tradito io, se invece è stato il padre
intendo dire che non mi piacerebbe assumermi responsabilità che non ho e che invece dovrebbe assumersi l'altro adulto!

facciamo che chi tradisce sarebbe anche tenuto a dirlo? almeno per rispetto verso l'altro e verso i figli? ai quali ha complicato la vita? (sempre in caso di separazione, intendo)


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2013)

...ma dipende...

se tradire significa venire meno a ruoli, e conseguenti funzioni, che nulla c'entrano con il far sesso con un altro fuori dalla coppia ma riguardano invece l'accudimento "sufficientemente buono" dei figli, mi verrebbe da dire di sì. (ma questo può accadere anche senza il sesso con qualcuno di esterno alla coppia)

Se il tradimento riguarda il tradire la promessa di "un per sempre", il tradimento non riguarda più il sesso ma riguarda il non aver tenuto fede alla parola data, il sesso è solo un mezzo, uno dei tanti. 
In questo caso se gli adulti in causa cadono in rabbia e recriminazioni, i figli finiscono in mezzo e qui si è tradita la loro protezione emotiva.
Ma il problema qui non è il tradimento in sé (di qualunque tipo sia), quanto la difficoltà nella gestione di emozioni forti come la rabbia, la delusione, la frustrazione di aspettative, etc...

Se chi tradisce lo fa senza rispettare il fatto che esiste un giudizio sociale di tali comportamenti e di conseguenza mette i figli nella scomoda posizione di essere oggetto di tale giudizio...qui sì, per me, si tradiscono di brutto i figli..e non perchè si è scopato fuori dalla coppia, ma perchè li si è messi nella posizione di difendersi da un qualcosa per cui ancora non hanno le armi, specialmente nel gruppo dei pari...

Se la coppia ha definito "patti chiari"...non riesco a vedere cosa c'entrino i figli con questioni che riguardano la coppia uomo/donna e non la coppia marito/moglie, questioni che di conseguenza non penso siano di interesse della prole. (sempre con le dovute attenzioni al "mondo esterno")

Non ho figli, ma da figlia non mi sono mai interessata alla sessualità dei miei genitori...ne avrei mai voluto saperne:scared: non mi è mai interessato se scopassero bene o male fra loro, o se scopassero con altri...affari loro.

ricordo solo con estremo dolore i momenti in cui litigavano e le volte in cui mi hanno chiesto di scegliere..o l'hanno chiesto a mia sorella...

mi interessava che ci fosse spazio per me, per noi sorelle...mi interessava che il nostro spazio fosse protetto da questioni che non capivamo e che, francamente, non penso ci riguardassero assolutamente.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto non essere coinvolta..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, però a me seccherebbe che per es. i miei figli pensassero che ho tradito io, se invece è stato il padre
> intendo dire che non mi piacerebbe assumermi responsabilità che non ho e che invece dovrebbe assumersi l'altro adulto!
> 
> facciamo che chi tradisce sarebbe anche tenuto a dirlo? almeno per rispetto verso l'altro e verso i figli? ai quali ha complicato la vita? (sempre in caso di separazione, intendo)


Perchè i figli devono pensare che qualcuno ha tradito?
Si ci separa anche se non c'è stato un tradimento


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma dipende...
> 
> se tradire significa venire meno a ruoli, e conseguenti funzioni, che nulla c'entrano con il far sesso con un altro fuori dalla coppia ma riguardano invece l'accudimento "sufficientemente buono" dei figli, mi verrebbe da dire di sì. (ma questo può accadere anche senza il sesso con qualcuno di esterno alla coppia)
> 
> ...



Ecco questo è quello che vorrei evitare
Io cerco di non litigare mia nemmeno per le stronzate davanti ai miei figli, proprio perchè non credo che sia giusto assistano a discussioni che non li riguardano. 
Poi ovvio che qualche volta capita.

Sul grassetto: quoto


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè i figli devono pensare che qualcuno ha tradito?
> Si ci separa anche se non c'è stato un tradimento



perchè ad es. col caratter(accio) che ho io, se fossi io la tradita, mi seccherebbe che i figli pensassero che l'ho fatto scappare io
...che poi al limite non doveva sposarmi per il carattere, quindi non vale nemmeno dire che è tutta colpa mia

non so se mi spiego


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, certo...per non parlare di quello che fanno dopo ...i cornutazzi.
> io però mi riferivo ad un fatto specifico.
> in particolare, se in assenza o in presenza di verità conclamate...
> un figlio venisse comunque in qualche modo tradito.
> ...



hai visto i ponti di madison county ieri sera, vero?

:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè ad es. col caratter(accio) che ho io, se fossi io la tradita, mi seccherebbe che i figli pensassero che l'ho fatto scappare io
> ...che poi al limite non doveva sposarmi per il carattere, quindi non vale nemmeno dire che è tutta colpa mia
> 
> non so se mi spiego


Per pensarlo i tuoi figli dovrebbero sentire dire il padre che ti accusa di cacciarlo di casa
Se invece avessero la stessa versione da entrambi non credo che incolperebbero uno o l'altro ma casomai entrambi
Se questo serve a tutelare l'idea che hanno di me o del loro papà io direi che è un sacrificio che si può fare.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai visto i ponti di madison county ieri sera, vero?
> 
> :singleeye:


dove lhanno fatto????


Perchè nessuno mi ha avvertito:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

L'ha aperta la portiera questa volta:mrgreen:?


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per pensarlo i tuoi figli dovrebbero sentire dire il padre che ti accusa di cacciarlo di casa
> Se invece avessero la stessa versione da entrambi non credo che incolperebbero uno o l'altro ma casomai entrambi
> Se questo serve a tutelare l'idea che hanno di me o del loro papà io direi che è un sacrificio che si può fare.



sì, certo, così va bene
con l'accordo si può fare tutto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

*miei cari*

un domani i nostri figli ci giudicheranno, anche se saremo stati i migliori genitori, ineccepibili premurosi e quant'altro

avranno qualcosa da ridire: ci rinfacceranno persino di averli seguiti troppo e di non avere messo in piedi una vita _nostra_ per accudirli

il problema del sentirsi traditi: sì, se scoprissero sicuramente si sentirebbero tali nella misura in cui noi gli avessimo insegnato che quel comportamento da noi messo in atto è riprovevole


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè ad es. col caratter(accio) che ho io, se fossi io la tradita, mi seccherebbe che i figli pensassero che l'ho fatto scappare io
> ...che poi al limite non doveva sposarmi per il carattere, quindi non vale nemmeno dire che è tutta colpa mia
> 
> non so se mi spiego


 non devi pensare cosa possa seccare a te ma cosa sia meglio per i  tuoi figli.


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non devi pensare cosa possa seccare a te ma cosa sia meglio per i  tuoi figli.



il seccare è estensivo, nel senso che non vorrei che avessero una sì falsata idea della madre
perchè dovrebbero?


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

già...perché dovrebbero?





free ha detto:


> il seccare è estensivo, nel senso che non vorrei che avessero una sì falsata idea della madre
> perchè dovrebbero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove lhanno fatto????
> 
> 
> Perchè nessuno mi ha avvertito:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> ...



la fine non l'ho vista:mi sono addormentata prima  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la fine non l'ho vista:mi sono addormentata prima :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



io ci spero tutte le volte


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il seccare è estensivo, nel senso che non vorrei che avessero una sì falsata idea della madre
> perchè dovrebbero?


_*
TI AMO!!!*_


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _*
> TI AMO!!!*_



ma c'è un altro essere adulto che nicchia, e ci deve andare di mezzo la madre??
perchè scusa?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è un altro essere adulto che nicchia, e ci deve andare di mezzo la madre??
> perchè scusa?


Scusa Free ma non ti seguo
Domani ti separi perchè tuo marito ti ha tradito
Prendete insieme i figli e se ne parla. 
Nessuno nicchia nessuno va di mezzo. O meglio si va di mezzo in due e secondo me è la soluzione migliore.


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Free ma non ti seguo
> Domani ti separi perchè tuo marito ti ha tradito
> Prendete insieme i figli e se ne parla.
> *Nessuno nicchia nessuno va di mezzo*. O meglio si va di mezzo in due e secondo me è la soluzione migliore.



sì, come ho detto prima con l'accordo si può fare

ero solo un po' scettica, mettendomi negli scomodi panni della tradita, se invece il padre collabora, ben venga
c'è da dire che in linea generale credo che chi ha fatto un casino, sia anche tenuto a metterlo a posto
tutto qua


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...



Stiamo parlando di matrimonio? che tipo di matrimonio? Comunque non m'interessa la risposta, no, non si tradiscono i figli, si possono deludere, mortificare, annichilire e via discorrendo, è una conseguenza del tradimento, ma non a loro visto che i genitori sono degli esseri umani. Ma vallo a spiegare a dei bambini questo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo è quello che vorrei evitare
> Io cerco di non litigare mia nemmeno per le stronzate davanti ai miei figli, proprio perchè non credo che sia giusto assistano a discussioni che non li riguardano.
> Poi ovvio che qualche volta capita.
> 
> Sul grassetto: quoto


Concordo...
e capita è vero...e forse non è neanche quello in fondo il problema

Forse è l'assistere senza traduzione, che fa partire paure profonde e difficili da controllare, codificare e collocare nella realtà per un bambino e anche per un adolescente...forse è il coinvolgimento senza la traduzione. 
Traduzione che spesso è difficilissimo dare in modo adeguato perchè si è umanamente presi da sé, dalle proprie emozioni.

Ma già litigare è complicato, litigare davanti a testimoni affettivamente coinvolti...:scared:

Sarebbe bello almeno, come dici tu, perlomeno prendersi l'impegno di farlo negli spazi giusti e avere il più possibile la lucidità di non scaricare sui figli le proprie paure, le proprie frustrazioni, in particolare se riguardano l'altro genitore.

In un mondo ideale sarebbe bello che la relazione di coppia riguardasse solo la coppia. Che i figli non venissero coinvolti. E non per dare una visione edulcorata, ma per tutelare le altre relazioni che si sono create nel sistema famiglia.

Ovviamente nella realtà i piani si intersecano, si confondono...ma non credo che la causa primaria di questo sia il tradimento in se stesso...


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un domani i nostri figli ci giudicheranno, anche se saremo stati i migliori genitori, ineccepibili premurosi e quant'altro
> 
> avranno qualcosa da ridire: ci rinfacceranno persino di averli seguiti troppo e di non avere messo in piedi una vita _nostra_ per accudirli
> 
> *il problema del sentirsi traditi: sì, se scoprissero sicuramente si sentirebbero tali nella misura in cui noi gli avessimo insegnato che quel comportamento da noi messo in atto è riprovevole*


ovviamente solo sulla base della mia esperienza come figlia

i miei mi hanno insegnato a scegliere. E di questo sono grata.

ma mi hanno insegnato anche che il tradimento è riprovevole, in particolare se è una donna a compierlo e in particolare se in un qualche modo condiviso nella coppia, che il mondo è fatto di bianco e di nero, e che quello che c'è in mezzo è pericoloso, sconosciuto e quindi è prudente girare a largo.
mi hanno insegnato che il matrimonio è un valore fondante la società, ed è il luogo in cui un uomo e una donna trovano la loro identità. 

...e sono uscita io

li giudico sì, e ricordo con dolore tutta una serie di situazioni...ma anche mi rendo conto, adesso che posso, che prima di essere un padre e una madre, sono un uomo e una donna e in quanto tali fallibili (e credimi, ciò che mi hanno fatto vedere spesso nella loro unione è stato proprio l'annullamento dell'uomo e della donna in virtù del contratto fra marito e moglie, non ricordo un bacio fra loro per dire).

mi sono sentita tradita, solo da quelle volte volte in cui mi hanno chiesto di scegliere fra l'uno e l'altro...mi hanno tradita quando all'apice della loro confusione, mi hanno messo in condizione di tutelare mia sorella da loro e spiegarle cosa ci stavano chiedendo, spiegandole anche che era un momento che in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe passato...e non ci credevo neanche io.

Li ho accettati..ma non li perdonerò per questo..solo per questo.

..e pensa che l'accettazione della vita come sofferenza è stato uno dei loro maggiori insegnamenti.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2013)

"... perché è del mondo che sono figli, i figli" (De Gregori, _Quattro cani_)

I figli sono persone

Un giorno una signora che scoprì che proprio nel suo palazzo di Vienna aveva studio il dottor Freud, essendo prossima a partorire, incontrandolo sulle scale, gli disse "Buongiorno, dottor Freud, sono così contenta che lei sia qui vicino, così quando avrò mio figlio potrò domandarle i migliori consigli perché io e mio marito possiamo crescerlo sereno!". Il dottor Freud le sorrise amabilmente e le rispose "Gentile signora, c'è una sola regola da ricordare quando si è genitori e cioè che qualsiasi un padre e una madre facciano è sempre sbagliata. Auguri!"


----------



## Zod (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


Secondo me no. Non serve un tradimento per mettere in crisi una coppia, e il tradimento può essere una conseguenza di questa crisi. Ed è la crisi di coppia a mettere a disagio i figli. Altrimenti è tradimento ogni volta che nella coppia si rimanda la risoluzione dei problemi, fino ad arrivare alla rottura del rapporto, con tradimento o meno.

Inoltre se si sceglie di tradire piuttosto che lasciare il partner può essere proprio per tutelare la famiglia e i figli, e funziona se non si viene scoperti.

Diverso però è il tradimento sistematico, quando la coppia ufficiale comunque funziona e si tradisce per opportunismo, furberia. In tale caso si può parlare di tradimento anche dei figli perchè per soddisfare un proprio bisogno non giustificato da una crisi di coppia, non ci si cura delle conseguenze che tale comportamento potrebbe causare sulla famiglia, ovvero crisi di coppia e rischio di disfacimento della famiglia.


----------



## Zod (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un domani i nostri figli ci giudicheranno, anche se saremo stati i migliori genitori, ineccepibili premurosi e quant'altro
> 
> avranno qualcosa da ridire: ci rinfacceranno persino di averli seguiti troppo e di non avere messo in piedi una vita _nostra_ per accudirli
> 
> il problema del sentirsi traditi: sì, se scoprissero sicuramente si sentirebbero tali nella misura in cui noi gli avessimo insegnato che quel comportamento da noi messo in atto è riprovevole


Una delle prime cose che si insegna ai figli è a non mentire...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> * tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> *si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


no. ma i figli sono testimoni che in base all'età approfittano per ottenere vantaggi che non gli spettano e altrimenti non sarebbero mai concessi.

ma soprattutto, guadagnano un argomento che utilizzato saggiamente e cognizione di causa, non permette replica. esempio: "non ho passato gli esami perché le vostre continue tensioni non mi hanno permesso di dare il meglio di me stesso". da genitore tradito o traditore, prova a rispondere, se ti riesce.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove lhanno fatto????
> 
> 
> Perchè nessuno mi ha avvertito:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> ...


----------



## profumodispezie (27 Settembre 2013)

Bella domanda. Credo che mia figlia ne abbia risentito, e la separazione sembra aver fatto bene anche a lei, perchè quando è col padre, il padre (finora) c'è. Cerchiamo di tirare fuori il meglio di noi quando si sta con la figlia. Oggi per esempio, lui sembra aver scoperto il cinema, ignorato in pratica per tutti i 17 anni di matrimonio ("andare al cinema costa!").
Quando era ancora in casa, non solo non faceva più mistero delle sue uscite, ma di fatto era sempre fuori, e lui con la figlia non passava quasi neanche più un'ora.
Che ora lui vada a no prof o meno, non mi interessa. Il problema è che la figlia lo sa che lui continua in questo comportamento, e prima o poi lo sputtanerà (e mai verbo fu più azzeccato...!)


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?


ah... credevo che chiedessi se gli spaghetti dececco sono eterosessuali come quelli barilla


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ah... credevo che chiedessi se gli spaghetti dececco sono eterosessuali come quelli barilla


ciccio...fidati...gli spaghetti deccecco sono *froci*,
quelli barilla popolari, cioè *etero*, comuni e a basso prezzo, e quelli voiello..ormai demodè...
adesso tira solo la pasta integrale ...Afeltra!!!!


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

...comunque, tornado a bommmmba sul 3d.
lasciate stare, separazioni o confessioni di fatto.
se il ttradinmento  è scoperchiato, arrivano altre motivazioni...
il figlio userà il ricatto o la malattia, un disagio per esprimenre qualcosa.
ma quando il figlio non sa e tu vai... cosa succede?
ragionate sul tradimento. punto.
rflettete su questo.
il tradimento, in essere , magari ancora non diagnosticato, (ma che è una malattia?)
influisce sui figli?
i figli risentono di tutto questo?
oppure basta, andar via, tornare, farsi una doccia, e tutto è come prima?
può valere per il consorte...ma per i figli, 
vale?
c'è un traditore che abbia il coraggio di dire che non ha sottrato niente ai figli?


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> se gli si tolgono risorse di tempo, affetto e denaro sì.
> se perdono la priorità sì


cioè, sempre.
il no... dove sta?
tempo,affetto e denaro...hai detto *cazzi*!!!!
scusa, ho dimenticato la priorità.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciccio...fidati...gli spaghetti deccecco sono *froci*,
> quelli barilla popolari, cioè *etero*, comuni e a basso prezzo, e quelli voiello..ormai demodè...
> adesso tira solo la pasta integrale ...Afeltra!!!!


Ho capito. La pasta per cani vero?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


Ma boia can ma perchè non parliamo dei piccoli e grandi tradimenti dei nostri figli messi in atto contro noi genitori eh?

Che cosa credi?
Mia figlia mi chiede na giustificazion perchè non ha potuto fare i compiti no?
Le rispondo...ma lo sai che io e le tue prof ci diamo del tu? Lo sai questo?
Bada a quello che chiedi...

Sarò sfigato io...
Ma trovo che mia figlia sia la persona più egoista che io abbia mai conosciuto...
E come ho mostrato a caratteri cubitali e con fatti certi a mia moglie...

La signorina è ottima a trarre vantaggio dagli eventuali dissensi di coppia no?
Dividi et impera no?

Quando ha cercato di mettermi contro sua madre, manipolandola a dovere io ho risposto che non ho nessunissimo problema ad averle contro tutte e due...

Toh varda...ora porta a casa 8 in matematica...ma guarda...ma guarda...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...comunque, tornado a bommmmba sul 3d.
> lasciate stare, separazioni o confessioni di fatto.
> se il ttradinmento  è scoperchiato, arrivano altre motivazioni...
> il figlio userà il ricatto o la malattia, un disagio per esprimenre qualcosa.
> ...


Io. Anche se non capisco dove sta il coraggio di questa affermazione.
Basta guardare i fatti.
Non sottraggo niente a mia figlia, anzi dal mio punto di vista le sto dando di più: un esempio che non ho avuto io.
Trasformare questo in una marcia in più poi dipenderà da lei, ovviamente.
Però bada che io sto parlando di gestione oculata di sè e degli altri, niente più e niente meno di quel che dice farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io. Anche se non capisco dove sta il coraggio di questa affermazione.
> Basta guardare i fatti.
> Non sottraggo niente a mia figlia, anzi dal mio punto di vista le sto dando di più: un esempio che non ho avuto io.
> Trasformare questo in una marcia in più poi dipenderà da lei, ovviamente.
> Però bada che io sto parlando di gestione oculata di sè e degli altri, niente più e niente meno di quel che dice farfalla.


Bacio


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

non capisco, dove si vuole arrivare. 

ci sarà di tutto. 
quel traditore, che per sopportare ... si allontana. 
quel traditore, che invece diviene più consapevole ... e si avvicina. 
quel traditore, che cerca litigi, per giustificare quello che sta facendo ... 

un cambiamento, in un modo o nell'atro c'è, perché qualcosa cambia. 
quanto è forte, quanto è fine, quanto e distruttivo, o quanto è positivo ecc. 
dipende ... dipende ... dipende ...

dipende, di come si pongono entrambi! 
c'è poi anche il tradito, che puo' mette i figli contro,
ma anche quello, che spiega ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...comunque, tornado a bommmmba sul 3d.
> lasciate stare, separazioni o confessioni di fatto.
> se il ttradinmento  è scoperchiato, arrivano altre motivazioni...
> il figlio userà il ricatto o la malattia, un disagio per esprimenre qualcosa.
> ...



Io ho un hobby, palestra? pesca? footing? piscina? Insomma mi prendo degli spazi miei, nel contesto rispetto me e rispetto il mio stare bene per esternarmi in famiglia.. risanato? 


Lo stesso si può dire se al posto dell'hobby tradisco, e il tradimento mi porta dei vantaggi non solo fisici ma interiori.

Peccato che, gli esempi sopra non possono essere validi se non alla morte di questi; perchè se "per caso" nell'esempio del tradimento, i figli, dovessero scoprire il fedifrago...... i benefici iniziali in questo caso andrebbero in frantumi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ah... credevo che chiedessi se gli spaghetti dececco sono eterosessuali come quelli barilla



Quel COGLIONE di Guido Barilla ha scritto qualcosa che mi ha dato un enorme fastidio. sul web gira la notizia ma intuisco che sai di che parlo.

E' da anni che non compro la pasta barilla, forse dentro, sapevo già che coglione si nascondesse dietro questa.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quel COGLIONE di Guido Barilla ha scritto qualcosa che mi ha dato un enorme fastidio. sul web gira la notizia ma intuisco che sai di che parlo.
> 
> E' da anni che non compro la pasta barilla, forse dentro, sapevo già che coglione si nascondesse dietro questa.


non ha detto nulla di sconvolgente;è un marchio che ha sempre usato la tradizione , tutto qui.
del resto c'è qualcun altro che usa la famiglia omosessuale nelle sue pubblicità? potrebbe essere ma dubito che siano prodotti come la pasta .questa 
volta ritengo che semplicemente si sia alzato un polverone per nulla


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

non capisco. vi vergognate che i vostri figli sappiano cosa avete fatto? finché tutto è nascosto tutti leoni e poi scoperti tutti conigli?  addirittura qualcuno dice di mettersi d'accordo sulla versione fasulla da dare in una separazione! io non mentirei mai ai miei figli su fatti cosi importanti.   la verità prima di tutto,  parlare, spiegarsi. il mio psicologo mi ha sempre detto che se i figli scoprono la verità da altri, ricevono un doppio trauma perché pensano che se chi li ha messi al mondo mente con loro, il mondo è uno schifo. crescete.   assumetevi le responsabilità nel bene e nel male. continuare a vivere nella menzogna non fa bene a nessuno. nel mio caso se puo interessare, i miei figli l'hanno saputo x forza di cose: uscivamo insieme,  lavoravamo insieme,  vscanze insieme....all'improvviso salta tutto all'aria,  ci vedono come due estranei, io lo caccio di casa. cosa avrei dovuto fargli credere che sono una strega impazzita? x cosa x tutelare lui? ma anche no! scopi con ka mia amica piu intima? te ne assumi la responsabilità.  non eravamo una coppiA E basta. eravamo una famiglia.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non capisco. vi vergognate che i vostri figli sappiano cosa avete fatto? finché tutto è nascosto tutti leoni e poi scoperti tutti conigli?  addirittura qualcuno dice di mettersi d'accordo sulla versione fasulla da dare in una separazione! io non mentirei mai ai miei figli su fatti cosi importanti.   la verità prima di tutto,  parlare, spiegarsi. il mio psicologo mi ha sempre detto che se i figli scoprono la verità da altri, ricevono un doppio trauma perché pensano che se chi li ha messi al mondo mente con loro, il mondo è uno schifo. crescete.   assumetevi le responsabilità nel bene e nel male. continuare a vivere nella menzogna non fa bene a nessuno. nel mio caso se puo interessare, i miei figli l'hanno saputo x forza di cose: uscivamo insieme,  lavoravamo insieme,  vscanze insieme....all'improvviso salta tutto all'aria,  ci vedono come due estranei, io lo caccio di casa.* cosa avrei dovuto fargli credere che sono una strega impazzita? x cosa x tutelare lui?* ma anche no! scopi con ka mia amica piu intima? te ne assumi la responsabilità.  non eravamo una coppiA E basta. eravamo una famiglia.


capisco,circe ,che sembri un po' un paradosso parlare di tutelare quando sarebbe stato il caso che ...chi ha tradito pensasse prima  a quello che avrebbe causato.
però mica si tratta ditutelare lui quanto la sua figura neiconfronti dei figli , per i figli e la loro serenità ed equilibrio.
quando si può, se si può


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ha detto nulla di sconvolgente;è un marchio che ha sempre usato la tradizione , tutto qui.
> del resto c'è qualcun altro che usa la famiglia omosessuale nelle sue pubblicità? potrebbe essere ma dubito che siano prodotti come la pasta .questa
> volta ritengo che semplicemente si sia alzato un polverone per nulla



Probabile.

La pensiamo diversamente, ed è giusto esprimere le proprie idee.



Esprimo la mia e la esprimo nella mia ignoranza assoluta e ferocia nel constatare alcune cose.

Quando sento parlare di gay pride o come cavolo si scrive... mi sento strano, quasi quasi la pancia si rivolta e mi viene la voglia di non pensarci talmente è il "disgusto" per una manifestazione del genere. Sai perchè Minerva? Perchè penso a tutte quelle persone che per motivi X devono scendere in piazza mortificandosi in una esternazione che non dovrebbe nemmeno essere contemplata nelle motivazioni che conosciamo...! 

Quando invece illustri persone potrebbero con il loro potere e senza coinvolgere chissà cosa o chi, dare dei messaggi subliminali e non, dando dimostrazione della loro intelligenza e capacità evolutiva. 

Vabbè, ma io come te ho espresso la mia, opinioni cioè.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ha detto nulla di sconvolgente;è un marchio che ha sempre usato la tradizione , tutto qui.
> del resto c'è qualcun altro che usa la famiglia omosessuale nelle sue pubblicità? potrebbe essere ma dubito che siano prodotti come la pasta .questa
> volta ritengo che semplicemente si sia alzato un polverone per nulla


Anche perchè gli hanno fatto una domanda, ed a domanda ha risposto. In maniera onesta.


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco,circe ,che sembri un po' un paradosso parlare di tutelare quando sarebbe stato il caso che ...chi ha tradito pensasse prima  a quello che avrebbe causato.
> però mica si tratta ditutelare lui quanto la sua figura neiconfronti dei figli , per i figli e la loro serenità ed equilibrio.
> quando si può, se si può


appunto, io credo nel parlare, nel dimostrare ai figli che loro non fanno parte del problema,  che è una storia della coppia. ma deve farlo chi ne è il responsabile, e non evitare il problema aggirando l'ostacolo. e soprattutto chiedendo a chi ha la morte nel cuore xche è stato tradito, anche di fingere nei confronti dei figli. no mai. i miei figli non saranno mai presi in giro da me. li amo troppo x mentire loro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

ne fannoparte, purtroppo.poi ogni età è diversa rispetto al problema





Circe ha detto:


> appunto, io credo nel parlare, nel dimostrare ai figli che *loro non fanno parte del problema,*  che è una storia della coppia. ma deve farlo chi ne è il responsabile, e non evitare il problema aggirando l'ostacolo. e soprattutto chiedendo a chi ha la morte nel cuore xche è stato tradito, anche di fingere nei confronti dei figli. no mai. i miei figli non saranno mai presi in giro da me. li amo troppo x mentire loro.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non capisco. vi vergognate che i vostri figli sappiano cosa avete fatto? finché tutto è nascosto tutti leoni e poi scoperti tutti conigli?  addirittura qualcuno dice di mettersi d'accordo sulla versione fasulla da dare in una separazione! io non mentirei mai ai miei figli su fatti cosi importanti.   la verità prima di tutto,  parlare, spiegarsi. il mio psicologo mi ha sempre detto che se i figli scoprono la verità da altri, ricevono un doppio trauma perché pensano che se chi li ha messi al mondo mente con loro, il mondo è uno schifo. crescete.   assumetevi le responsabilità nel bene e nel male. continuare a vivere nella menzogna non fa bene a nessuno. nel mio caso se puo interessare, i miei figli l'hanno saputo x forza di cose: uscivamo insieme,  lavoravamo insieme,  vscanze insieme....all'improvviso salta tutto all'aria,  ci vedono come due estranei, io lo caccio di casa. cosa avrei dovuto fargli credere che sono una strega impazzita? x cosa x tutelare lui? ma anche no! scopi con ka mia amica piu intima? te ne assumi la responsabilità.  non eravamo una coppiA E basta. eravamo una famiglia.


Dipende anche delll'etá dei figli. Nascondergli la realtà e parlare di crisi di coppia senza specificare, è anche un modo per tutelare la figura genitoriale nei loro interessi. Per una ragazzina di 11 anni tendenzialmente bacchettona sapere che la madre vá a letto con il padre della sua amichetta, può essere distruttivo. La figura genitoriale vá sempre tutelata, per ciò che rappresenta per i figli, ovvero un modello di riferimento. I figli devono stare fuori il più possibile dai guai dei genitori. Mettere i figli contro il genitore fedifrago è un comportamento egoistico non diverso da quello del traditore.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io. Anche se non capisco dove sta il coraggio di questa affermazione.
> Basta guardare i fatti.
> Non sottraggo niente a mia figlia, anzi dal mio punto di vista le sto dando di più: un esempio che non ho avuto io.
> Trasformare questo in una marcia in più poi dipenderà da lei, ovviamente.
> Però bada che io sto parlando di gestione oculata di sè e degli altri, niente più e niente meno di quel che dice farfalla.



quoto ma temo di non aver capito quale esempio


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

concordo





Zod ha detto:


> Dipende anche delll'etá dei figli. Nascondergli la realtà e parlare di crisi di coppia senza specificare, è anche un modo per tutelare la figura genitoriale nei loro interessi. Per una ragazzina di 11 anni tendenzialmente bacchettona sapere che la madre vá a letto con il padre della sua amichetta, può essere distruttivo. *La figura genitoriale vá sempre tutelata, per ciò che rappresenta per i figli, ovvero un modello di riferimento. *I figli devono stare fuori il più possibile dai guai dei genitori. Mettere i figli contro il genitore fedifrago è un comportamento egoistico non diverso da quello del traditore.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche perchè gli hanno fatto una domanda, e*d *a domanda ha risposto. In maniera onesta.



:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

capisco che tu non sottragga...ma di che esempio parli?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io. Anche se non capisco dove sta il coraggio di questa affermazione.
> Basta guardare i fatti.
> Non sottraggo niente a mia figlia, anzi dal mio punto di vista le sto dando di più: un esempio che non ho avuto io.
> Trasformare questo in una marcia in più poi dipenderà da lei, ovviamente.
> Però bada che io sto parlando di gestione oculata di sè e degli altri, niente più e niente meno di quel che dice farfalla.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende anche delll'etá dei figli. Nascondergli la realtà e parlare di crisi di coppia senza specificare, è anche un modo per tutelare la figura genitoriale nei loro interessi. *Per una ragazzina di 11 anni tendenzialmente bacchettona* sapere che la madre vá a letto con il padre della sua amichetta, può essere distruttivo. La figura genitoriale vá sempre tutelata, per ciò che rappresenta per i figli, ovvero un modello di riferimento. I figli devono stare fuori il più possibile dai guai dei genitori. Mettere i figli contro il genitore fedifrago è un comportamento egoistico non diverso da quello del traditore.


Ad undici anni si può essere tendenzialmente bacchettoni?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad undici anni si può essere tendenzialmente bacchettoni?


eccome.trovo questa definizione azzeccatissima.
è un'età dove si è inflessibili nei confronti dei genitori


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.trovo questa definizione azzeccatissima.
> è un'età dove si è inflessibili nei confronti dei genitori



Concordo.


L'egoismo dei bambini-ragazzi è immenso, e bacchettone nell'esempio sopra rende l'idea benissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco,circe ,che sembri un po' un paradosso parlare di tutelare quando sarebbe stato il caso che ...chi ha tradito pensasse prima  a quello che avrebbe causato.
> però mica si tratta ditutelare lui quanto la sua figura neiconfronti dei figli , per i figli e la loro serenità ed equilibrio.
> quando si può, se si può


:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.trovo questa definizione azzeccatissima.
> è un'età dove si è inflessibili nei confronti dei genitori


Può essere come no, ma "bacchettona" tout-court rifeirto ad una undicenne è vagamente assurdo. Poi oh, tutto può essere, ripeto, ed infatti chiedevo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

non lo è affatto, se ci pensi. sono proiettatissimi nel futuro e hannouno sconvolgimento ormonale pazzesco ...ma la mamma è il papà devono rimanere genitori da mulino bianco.li rassicura





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può essere come no, ma "bacchettona" tout-court rifeirto ad una undicenne* è vagamente assurdo*. Poi oh, tutto può essere, ripeto, ed infatti chiedevo.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ha detto nulla di sconvolgente;è un marchio che ha sempre usato la tradizione , tutto qui.
> del resto c'è qualcun altro che usa la famiglia omosessuale nelle sue pubblicità? potrebbe essere ma dubito che siano prodotti come la pasta .questa
> volta ritengo che semplicemente si sia alzato un polverone per nulla


Mi sembra che Ikea lo abbia fatto un paio di anni fa. Ma tra l'usare un modello non standard di famiglia per fare pubblicitá, e il rifiutarsi di farlo, non so cosa sia peggio. Il primo mi fa pensare ad una furbata, il secondo ad una normale strategia di comunicazione, basata su modelli standard.

È difficile pensare all'idea comune di famiglia senza includerci i figli. Quindi se si vuole emancipare la famiglia gay bisogna anche accettare il fatto che possano adottare figli. Quante persone, anche tra chi ha fatto dell'anti omofobia un ideale (strano ce ne sia bisogno), accetterebbero anche che una famiglia gay possa adottare bambini?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può essere come no, ma "bacchettona" tout-court rifeirto a*d *una undicenne è vagamente assurdo. Poi oh, tutto può essere, ripeto, e*d *infatti chiedevo.



:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo è affatto, se ci pensi. sono proiettatissimi nel futuro e hannouno sconvolgimento ormonale pazzesco ...ma la mamma è il papà devono rimanere genitori da mulino bianco.li rassicura


Bacchettona ad undici anni? Ripeto, forse e dico forse con i genitori. Forse. Ma poi dipende molto anche dai genitori. Con i coetanei non credo proprio. Un compagnia di undicenni bacchettone che magari giocano solo al piccolo Quacchero non me la ricordo. Poi oh, ci saranno pure, mica no. Ma sarà più l'eccezione che la regola.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo è affatto, se ci pensi. sono proiettatissimi nel futuro e hannouno sconvolgimento ormonale pazzesco ...ma la mamma è il papà devono rimanere genitori da mulino bianco.li rassicura



Gli ormoni possono anche entrarci eccome, ma è la loro percezione e la loro maturità che viene messa in mezzo, sono ancora troppo giovani per interagire in un mondo di persone considerate mature, Non per nulla spesso e volentieri gli si dice, "ancora non puoi capire". Sembra una frase fatta ma non lo è.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

no, i genitori devono essere chiari nelle loro cose. 

i bambini e ragazzi si sanno adeguare molto bene e sanno capire. 
ma se si inizia, a fare giochi, a diminuire, a rigirare ... a far credere, cose che non sono,
a loro gira ... e si ribellano! ... 

se partecipano da sempre nelle cose ... sanno molto bene, che la vita,
non è stare sull'onda ... ma vi è di tutto ... malattia, morte, nascita, 
gioco, litigio, pace ... ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:


http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-si-dice/A/a-ad.shtml
[h=1]a oppure ad? e oppure ed?[/h]

Ecco la famosa questione della _d eufonica_, cioè di quella _d_ che viene aggiunta alla preposizione _a_ trasformandola in _ad_ e alla congiunzione _e_ trasformandola in _ed_ quando sono seguite da parola che comincia per vocale. Lo scopo è di rendere il suono più gradevole: _eufonica_ vuol dire, infatti, _che dà un buon suono_ (dal greco _eu phonè_). Così _a altri_ diventa _ad altri_, _e era_ diventa _ed era_, _a un certo punto_ diventa _ad un certo punto_, _e ogni volta_ diventa _ed ogni volta_.
C’è stato un lungo e tormentato dibattito sulla _d_ eufonica, e fino a una cinquantina d’anni fa essa sembrò prevalere. Poi ha perso terreno. Ora, la conclusione generalmente condivisa è questa: eliminiamo la _d_ eufonica quando la _a_ o la _e_ sono seguite da parola che cominci per una vocale diversa. Per esempio, diciamo e scriviamo _a osservare_, non _ad osservare_; _e anche_, non _ed anche_. Eccezione, ormai imposta dall’uso, _ad esempio_, non _a esempio_. Quando invece _a_ ed _e_ sono seguite da parola iniziante per la stessa vocale, la d eufonica può, anzi deve essere mantenuta. Esempi: _ed entrò_, non _e entrò_; _ad aspettare_, non _a aspettare_.
Queste sono le norme generalmente stabilite dalle redazioni dei giornali e delle case editrici. *Resta il fatto che se a qualcuno la d eufonica piacesse a tal punto da usarla anche tra vocali diverse, come in ad osservare, ed anche, nessuno potrà impedirglielo accusandolo di violentare la lingua. Anzi, questa potrà tutt’al più essere considerata una ricercatezza.*



Studia, asino.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra che Ikea lo abbia fatto un paio di anni fa. Ma tra l'usare un modello non standard di famiglia per fare pubblicitá, e il rifiutarsi di farlo, non so cosa sia peggio. Il primo mi fa pensare ad una furbata, il secondo ad una normale strategia di comunicazione, basata su modelli standard.
> 
> È difficile pensare all'idea comune di famiglia senza includerci i figli. Quindi se si vuole emancipare la famiglia gay bisogna anche accettare il fatto che possano adottare figli. Quante persone, anche tra chi ha fatto dell'anti omofobia un ideale (strano ce ne sia bisogno), accetterebbe anche che una famiglia gay possa adottare bambini?


ma è esattamente così.
e comunque un conto è parlare di arredamento , un altro di pasta.guarda, io adoro fo ...ma questa volta trovo che abbia sbagliato bersaglio.
guido barilla è assolutamente d'accordo con i matrimoni gay manon pensa di usare questotipo di famiglia nei suoi spot...da sempre emblemadi tradizione.
perché dovrebbe cambiare ora ....ma qualcuno lo chiede forse al fustino del dash o alle merendine pincopallino?
si pensi ai diritti gay in altri ambiti senza boicottare un'azienda che da lavoroa tanti  , visti imomenti economici tragici


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende anche delll'etá dei figli. Nascondergli la realtà e parlare di crisi di coppia senza specificare, è anche un modo per tutelare la figura genitoriale nei loro interessi. Per una ragazzina di 11 anni tendenzialmente bacchettona sapere che la madre vá a letto con il padre della sua amichetta, può essere distruttivo. La figura genitoriale vá sempre tutelata, per ciò che rappresenta per i figli, ovvero un modello di riferimento. I figli devono stare fuori il più possibile dai guai dei genitori. Mettere i figli contro il genitore fedifrago è un comportamento egoistico non diverso da quello del traditore.


Quoto


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo è affatto, se ci pensi. sono proiettatissimi nel futuro e hannouno sconvolgimento ormonale pazzesco ...ma la mamma è il papà devono rimanere genitori da mulino bianco.li rassicura



il mio medico, mi spiace spettegolare su di lui:singleeye:, è riuscito a lasciare la moglie per la maestra delle elementari della figlia, e la figlia della maestra era anche amica di sua figlia
quando se ne è andato di casa ha detto che l'unico dispiaciuto era il cane (infatti poi l'ha tenuto lui)


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-si-dice/A/a-ad.shtml
> *a oppure ad? e oppure ed?*
> 
> 
> ...


auhaauahaaahahaaahaah ok hai cercato la ricercatezza. E io che volevo soltanto attenermi ed essere un filo itagliano. Taccia mia e a quando non mi faccio le ricerche come te su google. Ok comunque sulle eufoniche TUE nulla da dire. 

Però non scassare più la minchia ammia, sono ungarettiano da adesso.  Sallo..!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhaauahaaahahaaahaah ok hai cercato la ricercatezza. E io che volevo soltanto attenermi ed essere un filo itagliano. Taccia mia e a quando non mi faccio le ricerche come te su google. Ok comunque sulle eufoniche TUE nulla da dire.
> 
> Però non scassare più la minchia ammia, sono ungarettiano da adesso.  Sallo..!


Ma io non ti sto mica scassando la minchia, casomai è il contrario. Va bene, comunque.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è esattamente così.
> e comunque un conto è parlare di arredamento , un altro di pasta.guarda, io adoro fo ...ma questa volta trovo che abbia sbagliato bersaglio.
> guido barilla è assolutamente d'accordo con i matrimoni gay manon pensa di usare questotipo di famiglia nei suoi spot...da sempre emblemadi tradizione.
> perché dovrebbe cambiare ora ....ma qualcuno lo chiede forse al fustino del dash o alle merendine pincopallino?
> *si pensi ai diritti gay in altri ambiti senza boicottare un'azienda che da lavoroa tanti  , visti imomenti economici tragici*



ma direi!
ma è mai possibile fare queste polemiche inutili??:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma direi!
> ma è mai possibile fare queste polemiche inutili??:singleeye:


nasce sempre tutto dalla zanzara...cruciani ha ildono di crearecasini.a proposito:
 ti ricordi la telefonata di stermi?


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nasce sempre tutto dalla zanzara...cruciani ha ildono di crearecasini.a proposito:
> ti ricordi la telefonata di stermi?



sì che me la ricordo!:rotfl:
ma era veramente lui? non l'ho mai capito
tu che ne dici?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto ma temo di non aver capito quale esempio


più di uno:
che mamma e papà possono anche uscire separatamente e avere amici comuni e no
che la mamma ha amici maschi e li frequenta anche senza il papà (anche con lei presente per altro)
che possono dormire fuori casa, se capita
che mamma e papà trovano il tempo di curare il proprio corpo con interessi sportivi NON condivisi

non so se a te sembrano cose scontate, ma ti garantisco che per l'educazione da me ricevuta non lo sono affatto

insomma l'esempio è che la mamma e il papà hanno anche una vita individuale, oltre a quella familiare
diciamo che mio marito ha sempre avuto e preservato questa sua vita individuale, mentre io non la ritenevo necessaria per me
poi ho capito che si trattava di un madornale errore, quello commesso da mia madre, e che sarebbe diventato un cattivo esempio

aggiungo: non do per scontato che a una figlia femmina vada insegnato questo, ma io lo ritengo un ottimo insegnamento


edit: penso di aver risposto anche a te, Minerva


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì che me la ricordo!:rotfl:
> ma era veramente lui? non l'ho mai capito
> tu che ne dici?


pensavo di sì....la voce era da rompicoglioni barese


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ti sto mica scassando la minchia, casomai è il contrario. Va bene, comunque.


In effetti hai ragione,ma, lo scrivere non scassarmi più la minchia, è un modo di dire siciliano e non offensivo se lo scrivo nel contesto siculo, essendo siculo non volevo offendere ma colorare soltanto.... 

Quindi nessuno sta scassando la minchia, credo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più di uno:
> che mamma e papà possono anche uscire separatamente e avere amici comuni e no
> che la mamma ha amici maschi e li frequenta anche senza il papà (anche con lei presente per altro)
> che possono dormire fuori casa, se capita
> ...


lo è ma lo si può fare senza tradire


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

ma non si tratta di tutelare ... 
tutelare da che cosa? dalla vita? ... non è possibile. 

semmai, rispettare ... rispettare il privato dei genitori.
e i genitori devono loro spiegazioni quanto genitori verso loro,
non verso i casini che hanno tra di loro ... semmai, spiegare,
che le cose non vanno sempre come si progetta ... ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo di sì....la voce era da rompicoglioni barese



è vero:rotfl:, ma diceva di essere camionista, invece non fa mica l'informatico?
mistero


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho un hobby, palestra? pesca? footing? piscina? Insomma mi prendo degli spazi miei, nel contesto rispetto me e rispetto il mio stare bene per esternarmi in famiglia.. risanato?
> 
> 
> Lo stesso si può dire se al posto dell'hobby tradisco, e il tradimento mi porta dei vantaggi non solo fisici ma interiori.
> ...


*
*


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più di uno:
> che mamma e papà possono anche uscire separatamente e avere amici comuni e no
> che la mamma ha amici maschi e li frequenta anche senza il papà (anche con lei presente per altro)
> che possono dormire fuori casa, se capita
> ...



Leggi il neretto. Fa tema nel tema, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo è ma lo si può fare senza tradire


ti aspettavo qui, infatti 


è vero: l'esempio sarebbe molto più pregnante senza parti occulte che potrebbero svelarsi un domani

ma non siamo nati per essere solo genitori, anche se lo siamo diventati: almeno io non lo sono

edit: e qui spero di aver risposto anche a ultimo


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più di uno:
> che mamma e papà possono anche uscire separatamente e avere amici comuni e no
> che la mamma ha amici maschi e li frequenta anche senza il papà (anche con lei presente per altro)
> che possono dormire fuori casa, se capita
> ...



applausi

ti dirò, a me 'sta storia di sottrarre tempo alla famiglia mi fa innervosire perchè detta così sembra che i genitori debbano essere sempre lì a fare la bella faccia anche "con la morte nel cuore", per motivi loro di vario tipo


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

son molto prevedibile...lo so:mrgreen:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti aspettavo qui, infatti
> 
> 
> è vero: l'esempio sarebbe molto più pregnante senza parti occulte che potrebbero svelarsi un domani
> ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> applausi
> 
> ti dirò, a me 'sta storia di sottrarre tempo alla famiglia mi fa innervosire perchè detta così sembra che i genitori debbano essere sempre lì a fare la bella faccia anche "con la morte nel cuore", per motivi loro di vario tipo


tu ancora non sai nulla, bella bimba.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> applausi
> 
> ti dirò, a me 'sta storia di sottrarre tempo alla famiglia mi fa innervosire perchè detta così sembra che i genitori debbano essere sempre lì a fare la bella faccia anche "con la morte nel cuore", per motivi loro di vario tipo



Ciao 

a parte il fatto, che quello che ha descritto Chiara,
noi lo abbiamo sempre vissuto ... anche se a me, 
è stato insegnato diversamente ... ma quella formula,
non mi ha mai convinta ... 

sottrarre tempo, lo capisco così, almeno così è stato da noi. 
quelli spazzi, che prima erano riservati alla famiglia, sono divenuti meno. 
mi sembra anche ovvio ... una cosa in più da gestire fuori dal resto ... 
e visto che è egoista, non ha mica rinunciato a una cosa sua privata,
ne ha aggiunta un'altra ... 

sienne


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu ancora non sai nulla, bella bimba.



hai una strana idea di me, mia Perfida Albione!


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a parte il fatto, che quello che ha descritto Chiara,
> noi lo abbiamo sempre vissuto ... anche se a me,
> ...



sprazzi?:singleeye:
allora niente di grave


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> applausi
> 
> ti dirò, a me 'sta storia di sottrarre tempo alla famiglia mi fa innervosire perchè detta così sembra che i genitori debbano essere sempre lì a fare la bella faccia anche "con la morte nel cuore", per motivi loro di vario tipo


ma, guarda...ti parlo per la mia esperienza
se sei lì con la morte nel cuore e fai una bella faccia non è una bella cosa
e sono convinta che i miei l'abbiano fatto tante di quelle volte, contro i loro desideri, perchè _così andava fatto_ cheio ho un totale rifiuto per questo tipo di atteggiamento
quando mi rompeva i coglioni essere con la mia famiglia e avrei voluto non essere con loro (magari sola): gliel'ho detto. c'è da dire che questi episodi non sono mai stati legati alla voglia di essere con un altro uomo, tranne in un'occasione che ricordo molto bene
gli stati d'animo poi hanno varie gradazioni: a volte non sei del tutto convinta, ma ti adegui alle decisioni comuni e tuo malgrado vieni coinvolta

un'altra osservazione che i sento di aggiungere: come genitori io penso che ognuno abbia più propensione per una specifica fascia d'età. per esempio mi sento molto più partecipativa alla fase adolescenziale di mia figlia (seppur esclusa dai suoi fatti quotidiani per ovvi motivi) che non a quelle precedenti dove l'ho vissuta più come un dovere imprescindibile: ma penso che sarà così per molti


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti aspettavo qui, infatti
> 
> 
> è vero: l'esempio sarebbe molto più pregnante senza parti occulte che potrebbero svelarsi un domani
> ...


Si che mi hai risposto, ma io aggiungo altro, se permetti.

Siamo soltanto persone, persone che possono sbagliare come invece non..... 

I figli soffriranno se scopriranno un tradimento, soltanto nell'età matura riusciranno a capire meglio quei particolari che servono per acquisire nuove verità sgradite-gradite e che serviranno a loro e si spera anche nei confronti dei genitori, per ritornare quel tantino sereni e non distrutti come lo erano inizialmente.  

Comunque sarò retorico sarò quel che sarò ma fondamentalmente spero che i figli tutti, possano vivere serenamente senza tragedie oltre quella che vivono nella loro adolescenza. :smile: Che già basta e*d* avanza


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma, guarda...ti parlo per la mia esperienza
> *se sei lì con la morte nel cuore e fai una bella faccia non è una bella cosa
> e sono convinta che i miei l'abbiano fatto tante di quelle volte, contro i loro desideri, perchè così andava fatto cheio ho un totale rifiuto per questo tipo di atteggiamento
> *quando mi rompeva i coglioni essere con la mia famiglia e avrei voluto non essere con loro (magari sola): gliel'ho detto. c'è da dire che questi episodi non sono mai stati legati alla voglia di essere con un altro uomo, tranne in un'occasione che ricordo molto bene
> ...


Non ho capito: a volte i tuoi stavano con te con la morte nel cuore?


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma, guarda...ti parlo per la mia esperienza
> se sei lì con la morte nel cuore e fai una bella faccia non è una bella cosa
> e sono convinta che i miei l'abbiano fatto tante di quelle volte, contro i loro desideri, perchè _così andava fatto_ cheio ho un totale rifiuto per questo tipo di atteggiamento
> quando mi rompeva i coglioni essere con la mia famiglia e avrei voluto non essere con loro (magari sola): gliel'ho detto. *c'è da dire che questi episodi non sono mai stati legati alla voglia di essere con un altro uomo,* tranne in un'occasione che ricordo molto bene
> ...


infatti intendevo proprio questo, col melodramma della "morte nel cuore"
che invece può esserci per svariati motivi, di tutti i tipi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito: a volte i tuoi stavano con te con la morte nel cuore?


no: diciamo che i miei hanno fondamentalmente scelto la famiglia, ed essendo di umili origini non hanno mai avuto grandi possibilità. Hanno investito tutto su di noi figlie, però io avvertivo i momenti in cui ad esempio mia madre avrebbe voluto e desiderato qualcosa di più per lei:un'uscita con le amiche, un vestito frivolo, più libertà, soprattutto.
Mio padre è molto tradizionalista riguardo il ruolo della donna in famiglia: pensa che nonostante noi avessimo effettivamente bisogno di soldi in certi momenti (ad esempio quando eravamo in tre sorelle alle scuole superiori), non ha mai accettato che mia madre si trovasse un lavoro per contribuire alle spese: lei doveva stare a casa per accudire la famiglia, anche se noi eravamo grandi e potevamo arrangiarci in tante cose. Insomma: fedeli a questa visione nonostante tutto. Ora, da donna adulta, mi accorgo che mia madre in realtà non condivideva del tutto queste scelte, ma se le faceva andare bene per non tradire la visione comune, perche ribellarsi a questo avrebbe significato tradire mio padre, in qualche modo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no: diciamo che i miei hanno fondamentalmente scelto la famiglia, ed essendo di umili origini non hanno mai avuto grandi possibilità. Hanno investito tutto su di noi figlie, però io avvertivo i momenti in cui ad esempio mia madre avrebbe voluto e desiderato qualcosa di più per lei:un'uscita con le amiche, un vestito frivolo, più libertà, soprattutto.
> Mio padre è molto tradizionalista riguardo il ruolo della donna in famiglia: pensa che nonostante noi avessimo effettivamente bisogno di soldi in certi momenti (ad esempio quando eravamo in tre sorelle alle scuole superiori), non ha mai accettato che mia madre si trovasse un lavoro per contribuire alle spese: lei doveva stare a casa per accudire la famiglia, anche se noi eravamo grandi e potevamo arrangiarci in tante cose. Insomma: fedeli a questa visione nonostante tutto. Ora, da donna adulta, mi accorgo che mia madre in realtà non condivideva del tutto queste scelte, ma se le faceva andare bene per non tradire la visione comune, perche ribellarsi a questo avrebbe significato tradire mio padre, in qualche modo.


Va bene.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma, guarda...ti parlo per la mia esperienza
> se sei lì con la morte nel cuore e fai una bella faccia non è una bella cosa
> e sono convinta che i miei l'abbiano fatto tante di quelle volte, contro i loro desideri, perchè _così andava fatto_ cheio ho un totale rifiuto per questo tipo di atteggiamento
> quando mi rompeva i coglioni essere con la mia famiglia e avrei voluto non essere con loro (magari sola): gliel'ho detto. c'è da dire che questi episodi non sono mai stati legati alla voglia di essere con un altro uomo, tranne in un'occasione che ricordo molto bene
> ...


interessante questa tua riflessione. pensandoci a me è piaciuta tutta la parte della fantasia e del gioco che mi ha regalato la possibilità di sognare con lei.
non comprendo molto la parte della bella faccia perché a me è sempre venuto naturale coprire un po' lo stato d'animo preoccupato o angosciato da qualche preoccupazione quando mi occupavo di mia figlia.riusciva a farmi dimenticare
poi è chiaro che puoi farlo fino a che sono bambini, dopo puoi solo attenuare e cercare di non appesantire la situazione .agli adolescenti va parlato chiaro al netto di quello che il buon senso suggerisce di tacere


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante questa tua riflessione. pensandoci a me è piaciuta tutta la parte della fantasia e del gioco che mi ha regalato la possibilità di sognare con lei.
> non comprendo molto la parte della bella faccia perché a me è sempre venuto naturale coprire un po' lo stato d'animo preoccupato o angosciato da qualche preoccupazione quando mi occupavo di mia figlia.riusciva a farmi dimenticare
> poi è chiaro che puoi farlo fino a che sono bambini, dopo puoi solo attenuare e cercare di non appesantire la situazione .agli adolescenti va parlato chiaro al netto di quello che il buon senso suggerisce di tacere


Minni, mi chiedono dalla regia se volessi avere tanto buon cuore da recuperare la telefonata di Stermy. Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, mi chiedono dalla regia se volessi avere tanto buon cuore da recuperare la telefonata di Stermy. Grazie.


te la cerchi, ciccio.
lui non era ancora registrato ed il titolo era tipo : scoop (o scub, conoscendolo) sterminator telefona alla zanzara
credo


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te la cerchi, ciccio.
> lui non era ancora registrato ed il titolo era tipo : scoop (o scub, conoscendolo) sterminator telefona alla zanzara
> credo


Cuore di pietra anzichenò. Vabbè, ma non era per me comunque.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...-a-radio-24-ahahahah?highlight=ex+Sterminator


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io. Anche se non capisco dove sta il coraggio di questa affermazione.
> Basta guardare i fatti.
> Non sottraggo niente a mia figlia, *anzi dal mio punto di vista le sto dando di più: un esempio che non ho avuto io.*
> Trasformare questo in una marcia in più poi dipenderà da lei, ovviamente.
> Però bada che io sto parlando di gestione oculata di sè e degli altri, niente più e niente meno di quel che dice farfalla.


Senza polemica: non ho capito quale esempio.
Intendi una donna indipendente e non ricattatrice nei confronti dei figli come unica fonte di gratificazioni?
Questo concordo. Ma non vedo il rapporto con il tradimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...-a-radio-24-ahahahah?highlight=ex+Sterminator


Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non capisco. vi vergognate che i vostri figli sappiano cosa avete fatto? finché tutto è nascosto tutti leoni e poi scoperti tutti conigli?  addirittura qualcuno dice di mettersi d'accordo sulla versione fasulla da dare in una separazione! io non mentirei mai ai miei figli su fatti cosi importanti.   la verità prima di tutto,  parlare, spiegarsi. il mio psicologo mi ha sempre detto che se i figli scoprono la verità da altri, ricevono un doppio trauma perché pensano che se chi li ha messi al mondo mente con loro, il mondo è uno schifo. crescete.   assumetevi le responsabilità nel bene e nel male. continuare a vivere nella menzogna non fa bene a nessuno. nel mio caso se puo interessare, i miei figli l'hanno saputo x forza di cose: uscivamo insieme,  lavoravamo insieme,  vscanze insieme....all'improvviso salta tutto all'aria,  ci vedono come due estranei, io lo caccio di casa. cosa avrei dovuto fargli credere che sono una strega impazzita? x cosa x tutelare lui? ma anche no! scopi con ka mia amica piu intima? te ne assumi la responsabilità.  non eravamo una coppiA E basta. eravamo una famiglia.


Capisco


Minerva ha detto:


> capisco,circe ,che sembri un po' un paradosso parlare di tutelare quando sarebbe stato il caso che ...chi ha tradito pensasse prima  a quello che avrebbe causato.
> però mica si tratta ditutelare lui quanto la sua figura neiconfronti dei figli , per i figli e la loro serenità ed equilibrio.
> quando si può, se si può


Invece non puoi capire.
Prima che succeda si può immaginare un rapporto serio, civile, equilibrato che salvaguardi tutto.
Prima.
Ma anche prima di fare una famiglia si immagina un rapporto serio equilibrato sereno e responsabile e poi il tradimento (ovvio con tutte le varianti caso per caso) può ribaltare tutto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco
> 
> 
> *Invece non puoi capire.*
> ...


posso cercare di capire.nel tuo caso certo che tutte le convinzioni vanno a farsi benedire.
condivido


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie.


è proprio lui, dai
sei una carogna...grande:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio lui, dai
> sei una carogna...grande:rotfl:


Io? Perchè?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Perchè?


buonanotte.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra che Ikea lo abbia fatto un paio di anni fa. Ma tra l'usare un modello non standard di famiglia per fare pubblicitá, e il rifiutarsi di farlo, non so cosa sia peggio. Il primo mi fa pensare ad una furbata, il secondo ad una normale strategia di comunicazione, basata su modelli standard.
> 
> È difficile pensare all'idea comune di famiglia senza includerci i figli. Quindi se si vuole emancipare la famiglia gay bisogna anche accettare il fatto che possano adottare figli. Quante persone, anche tra chi ha fatto dell'anti omofobia un ideale (strano ce ne sia bisogno), accetterebbero anche che una famiglia gay possa adottare bambini?


Non è che una coppia etero che non ha figli è meno coppia e tutti arredano casa, mangiano, fanno la doccia ecc.
La pubblicità non vende prodotti ma sogni veicolati dai prodotti. La realtà della coppia è il tradimento (ipotesi)? Va bene usarlo per vendere un profumo, non per vendere la pasta perché poi quando si torna a casa si vuole pensare che tutto sia a posto (vero o no non interessa alla pubblicità). Questa discussione lo dimostra. Forse se non forse stato esplicitato anche ai gay la famiglia tradizionale (che magari non hanno avuto o che li ha respinti) sarebbe sembrata un sogno che li induceva a comprare la pasta.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte.


?_?
Comunque guarda che non è per me, davvero. Io all'epoca manco l'ascoltai. Poi boh, così a naso, e senza averla sentita, secondo me manco sarà #nonnostronzo. Vabbè.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più di uno:
> che mamma e papà possono anche uscire separatamente e avere amici comuni e no
> che la mamma ha amici maschi e li frequenta anche senza il papà (anche con lei presente per altro)
> che possono dormire fuori casa, se capita
> ...


Hai risposto anche a me.
Concordo :up:
Non c'entra nulla con il tradimento però.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai risposto anche a me.
> Concordo :up:
> Non c'entra nulla con il tradimento però.



ma tu hai detto ai tuoi figli la verità sulla separazione?
se non sono indiscreta
tu oppure tuo marito, insomma, sanno come mai?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu hai detto ai tuoi figli la verità sulla separazione?
> se non sono indiscreta
> tu oppure tuo marito, insomma, sanno come mai?


Vabbè, penso che ormai in ogni sappiano tutto, sono grandi. Credo, eh.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *?_?*
> Comunque guarda che non è per me, davvero. Io all'epoca manco l'ascoltai. Poi boh, così a naso, e senza averla sentita, secondo me manco sarà #nonnostronzo. Vabbè.


se non l'ascolti ...
ma davvero c'è qualcuno che ti dice "chiediglielo" in privato?
ogesù


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, penso che ormai in ogni sappiano tutto, sono grandi. Credo, eh.



era una curiosità, dettata dal fatto che può essere che si preferisca non continuare a dire nulla, d'accordo
quello che dicevamo con Farfalla ieri, mi pare
anche se io dicevo che mi aspetterei che la responsabilità se la prendesse l'autore del casino...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non l'ascolti ...
> ma davvero c'è qualcuno che ti dice "chiediglielo" in privato?
> ogesù


E' un mondo difficile. Comunque adesso mi hai messo curiosità. L'ascolto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu hai detto ai tuoi figli la verità sulla separazione?
> se non sono indiscreta
> tu oppure tuo marito, insomma, sanno come mai?


Sì.
Lui e poi io.
Era inevitabile.
Era anche giusto. Non tutto però è bastato un decimo.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non l'ascolti ...
> ma davvero c'è qualcuno che ti dice "chiediglielo" in privato?
> ogesù



non è andata proprio così
è che avevo piacere di riascoltarla e la stavo cercando e ho chiesto a Joey se per cortesia lo chiedeva a te

è colpa mia se non hai mp?:mrgreen:

comunque grazie per la ricerca, non mi deludi mai


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Lui e poi io.
> Era inevitabile.
> Era anche giusto. *Non tutto però è bastato un decimo.*:mrgreen:



temo di non aver capito il neretto...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito il neretto...


Mi ha tradito con talmente tante che non è stato necessario elencarle tutte :singleeye:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ha tradito con talmente tante che non è stato necessario elencarle tutte :singleeye:



ah, ok, diciamo che ha glissato sul numero reale
bè, in effetti non era il punto fondamentale della vicenda!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok, diciamo che ha glissato sul numero reale
> bè, in effetti non era il punto fondamentale della vicenda!


Io credo che si possa anche dire che il sentimento di uno verso l'altro é cambiato. Non è necessario parlare di terzi. Ma io parto amche dal presupposto che anche se ci fosse un terzo non entrerebbe a breve nella vita dei miei figli e al momento su questo io e mio marito concordiamo quando ci capita di affrontare l'argomento.
Continuo a pensare che genitore e compagno siano due ruoli ben distinti. Se mio marito o io non siamo buoni compagni per noi stessi ma buoni genitori non c'è alcun bisogno di denigrare la figura di uno dei due davanti ai figli.


----------



## marietto (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


Non credo che il tradimento del partner comporti necessariamente il "tradimento" dei figli. 
Spesso può essere così, nel senso che il tradimento richiede risorse di tempo che bisogna necessariamente sottrarre a qualcos'altro; è possibile che a perdere tali risorse sia la famiglia e di conseguenza i figli, ma non è detto che sia così.

Sicuramente i figli risentono delle tensioni tra i genitori, ma a volte il tradimento è conseguenza e non causa di tali tensioni.

Nel caso di un tradimento scoperto e noto ai figli, invece, esiste, secondo me, un tradimento di valori che sono stati loro insegnati. Non riesco ad immaginare genitori che non cerchino di trasmettere ai figli un valore come la lealtà, di conseguenza il "traditore" verrà "pescato" a "predicare bene e razzolare male", cosa che in giovane età ed in rapporto ad un genitore può provocare forti risentimenti.

Tutte queste cose, comunque, possono succedere anche per motivi che nulla hanno a che fare con il tradimento del partner.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che si possa anche dire che il sentimento di uno verso l'altro é cambiato. Non è necessario parlare di terzi. Ma io parto amche dal presupposto che anche se ci fosse un terzo non entrerebbe a breve nella vita dei miei figli e al momento su questo io e mio marito concordiamo quando ci capita di affrontare l'argomento.
> Continuo a pensare che genitore e compagno siano due ruoli ben distinti. Se mio marito o io non siamo buoni compagni per noi stessi ma buoni genitori non c'è alcun bisogno di denigrare la figura di uno dei due davanti ai figli.


Qualcuno si denigra da solo.
Circe avrebbe potuto parlare di generici dissapori e poi tagliare i ponti con la (ex) amica?


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

è inutile,  chi tradisce se le racconta da solo sempre, pur quando x pararsi il culo ritiene che mentire ai propri figli sia un atto d'amore. mentire ai propri figli è una cazzata. crescendo scopriranno la verità x forza. e non dai genitori.  se ne fregheranno xhe è stato fatto x il loro bene....penseranno che sono cresciuti con persone finte....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> è inutile,  chi tradisce se le racconta da solo sempre, pur quando x pararsi il culo ritiene che mentire ai propri figli sia un atto d'amore. mentire ai propri figli è una cazzata. crescendo scopriranno la verità x forza. e non dai genitori.  se ne fregheranno xhe è stato fatto x il loro bene....penseranno che sono cresciuti con persone finte....


:up:
Ricordiamo che ci sono figli di un anno, sei anni, sedici anni. Ad ognuno si possono e devono dire cose diverse.


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ricordiamo che ci sono figli di un anno, sei anni, sedici anni. Ad ognuno si possono e devono dire cose diverse.


giusto, ma se ai bambini piccoli si parla della morte di un genitore proprio x non raccontargli bugie che farebbero piu male, vuol dire che per crescere serve la verità.  e poi se si hanno dei bambini piccoli, sarebbe da adulto pensarci prima di fare cazzate....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> è inutile,  chi tradisce se le racconta da solo sempre, pur quando x pararsi il culo ritiene che mentire ai propri figli sia un atto d'amore. mentire ai propri figli è una cazzata. crescendo scopriranno la verità x forza. e non dai genitori.  se ne fregheranno xhe è stato fatto x il loro bene....penseranno che sono cresciuti con persone finte....


Sono state finte con i propri compagni. Non con i propri figli
Ho tradito mio marito non credo per questo di voler meno bene ai miei figli di quanto gliena voglia tu
É vero non sono stata tradita, almeno per quanto ne so, ma mio marito non ha fatto sesso con me per quasi due anni. É comunque un tradire la coppia. Tu sai quante notti ho pianto subito dopo che i miei figli sono andati a dormire?
Se domani questo sarà causa di separazione i miei figli non sapranno mai quanto sono stata male acausa di questo suo atteggiamento. Sapranno che mamma e papà si lasciano perchè qualcosa tra loro ha smesso di funzionare e perché pensiamo che sia meglio cosi per tutti
Il fattp che loro padre mi ha ferito resta un problema mio e questo non modificafa nulla nella stima che prpvo per che é. E nemmeno il padre. Non é al momento in grado di essere un compagno ma conosco pochi uomini che posso equiparare a lui come padre e per molte altre cose.
Quindi per quel che mi riguarda mi sto raccontando poco e ho anche la presunzione di aver sposato un uomo che sa scindere il mio essere moglie infedele dall'essere una donna in gamba e una madre vhe fa del suo meglio per i suoi figli.
Poi magari mi sbaglio. Nel caso ti sapró dire


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più di uno:
> che mamma e papà possono anche uscire separatamente e avere amici comuni e no
> che la mamma ha amici maschi e li frequenta anche senza il papà (anche con lei presente per altro)
> che possono dormire fuori casa, se capita
> ...


Chiara in linea di massima hai ragione...
però se tu vai a fottere con il tuo amante , e tornando a casa la tua bambina ti chiede a brucuipelo...
maamma, dove sei stata?

cosa rispondi?
naturalmente dovrai mentire...per non distruggere quell'unità d'intenti di cui parli.
stai mentendo ai tuoi figli.
il punto, nonostante l'educazione che s'impartisce,* è *sei i figli vengano comunque traditi.
pare proprio di si.
comunque.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono state finte con i propri compagni. Non con i propri figli
> Ho tradito mio marito non credo per questo di voler meno bene ai miei figli di quanto gliena voglia tu
> É vero non sono stata tradita, almeno per quanto ne so, ma mio marito non ha fatto sesso con me per quasi due anni. É comunque un tradire la coppia. Tu sai quante notti ho pianto subito dopo che i miei figli sono andati a dormire?
> Se domani questo sarà causa di separazione i miei figli non sapranno mai quanto sono stata male acausa di questo suo atteggiamento. Sapranno che mamma e papà si lasciano perchè qualcosa tra loro ha smesso di funzionare e perché pensiamo che sia meglio cosi per tutti
> ...


sai cosa è strano nella tua storia?
che quando è successo tu tradissi affermavi che con tuo marito tutto andasse per il meglio ...poi questa cosa che invece lo avrebbe giustificato.
ma sei proprio certa che non abbia saputo proprio nulla?
a volte si hanno reazioni davvero inaspettate


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2013)

io penso ci sia una grande differenza fra lo spiegare, il tradurre una realtà complessa a qualcun altro (figli, amici, chi si vuole) e il rovesciare addosso la carica emotiva che quella stessa realtà implica su noi.

capisco che è un mondo ideale e utopico quello in cui si riesce totalmente a farlo, umanamente quando emozioni forti ci investono spesso non ci si riesce...ma, pensando alla mia esperienza, penso anche che sarebbe bello provarci.

un discorso è tradurre una realtà, i fatti, e accompagnare l'altro alla comprensione e ad una personale rielaborazione. Altro è dare la propria traduzione emotiva, impedendo in un certo qual modo un percorso individuale.

Se educare significa "condurre fuori" l'altro da sè, credo sia importante lasciare che le opinioni ognuno se le formi partendo dalla propria base emozionale (per quanto sia possibile averne una non condizionata). 

La mia esperienza (di figlia), è stata che la carica emozionale non elaborata dei miei mi ha fatto male, e tanto. Le stesse cose avrebbero potuto dirmele lo stesso, ma senza buttarmi addosso tutti i loro sentimenti non ancora digeriti.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabile.
> 
> La pensiamo diversamente, ed è giusto esprimere le proprie idee.
> 
> ...


ma che cavolo vai farneticando?

il ragazzo che scende in piazza...non lo fa certo per mortificarsi...anzi.
esprime con rabbia, con allegria, con scelta consapevole...proprio quello che tu non vuoi vedere.
vuole che tu veda, che tu apra gli occhi...invece di chiuderli e girarti dall'altra parte.
Gay...gaiezza, 
 appunto...tutto il contrario di quello che dici.
L'esaltazione e la smodata esibizione sono spesso la risposta al pessimo e nefasto
 oscurantismo della cosidetta gente civile.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa è strano nella tua storia?
> che quando è successo tu tradissi affermavi che con tuo marito tutto andasse per il meglio ...poi questa cosa che invece lo avrebbe giustificato.
> ma sei proprio certa che non abbia saputo proprio nulla?
> a volte si hanno reazioni davvero inaspettate


No il mio tradimento non é giustificato da nulla. Nemmeno se tradissi adesso avrei giustificazioni verso il mio compagno. Per come lo conosco non mi perdorebbe nemmeno ora a torto o ha ragione.
Stiamo parlando molto di tutto e di temi "pesanti" non credo riuscirebbe a reggere il peso di saperlo senza dirmelo. Abbiamo avuto discussioni pesanti in cui sono andata pesante se avesse saputo me lo avrebbe rinfacciato.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *No il mio tradimento non é giustificato da nulla.* Nemmeno se tradissi adesso avrei giustificazioni verso il mio compagno. Per come lo conosco non mi perdorebbe nemmeno ora a torto o ha ragione.
> Stiamo parlando molto di tutto e di temi "pesanti" non credo riuscirebbe a reggere il peso di saperlo senza dirmelo. Abbiamo avuto discussioni pesanti in cui sono andata pesante se avesse saputo me lo avrebbe rinfacciato.


Diciamo che un tradimento può avvenire per miliardi di ragioni diverse ma non è mai realmente giustificabile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No il mio tradimento non é giustificato da nulla. Nemmeno se tradissi adesso avrei giustificazioni verso il mio compagno. Per come lo conosco non mi perdorebbe nemmeno ora a torto o ha ragione.
> Stiamo parlando molto di tutto e di temi "pesanti" non credo riuscirebbe a reggere il peso di saperlo senza dirmelo. Abbiamo avuto discussioni pesanti in cui sono andata pesante se avesse saputo me lo avrebbe rinfacciato.


tieni conto che  stai avendo la stessa sicurezza che hanno molti traditi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tieni conto che  stai avendo la stessa sicurezza che hanno molti traditi


Nella presunzione di conoscere il mio compagno?
Si hai ragione
Non sai quanto vorrei sbagliarmi.
L'idea di stare con un uomo cbe sopporta l'idea che lo tradisco senza reagire mi farebbero perdere parte della stima che ho in lui.
Sono un controsenso vivente probabilmente. 
Arrivo da una seduta di psicoterapia scusate


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nella presunzione di conoscere il mio compagno?
> Si hai ragione
> Non sai quanto vorrei sbagliarmi.
> L'idea di stare con un uomo cbe sopporta l'idea che lo tradisco senza reagire mi farebbero perdere parte della stima che ho in lui.
> ...


lo siamo tutti, tranquilla


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nella presunzione di conoscere il mio compagno?
> Si hai ragione
> Non sai quanto vorrei sbagliarmi.
> L'idea di stare con un uomo cbe sopporta l'idea che lo tradisco senza reagire mi farebbero perdere parte della stima che ho in lui.
> ...


No, affatto. Anzi è molto chiaro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

comunque non è presunzione....se a volte è illusione è perché l'altro non è onesto


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, affatto. Anzi è molto chiaro.


...comunque non è la sola.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, affatto. Anzi è molto chiaro.


Che lo sia o che secondo te non lo sia
Cosa ti é chiaro
Visto che sei fin troppo schietto mi interessa la tua opinione


----------



## barbapapà (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> se gli si tolgono risorse di tempo, affetto e *denaro *sì.
> se perdono la priorità sì


eddaje...tirchiona....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

tornando seri, come fai a dire una cosa del genere? questa domanda è posta in maniera corretta ma nel luogo sbagliato. Questa domanda dovrebbe essere posta ai figli, perché potrebbe essere vero quello che hai scritto. Ma potrebbe essere anche vero che, seppure i figli siano rimasti al primo posto e non gli sia stato tolto nulla in termini di tempo, attenzioni, soldi (tirchia:mrgreen, una volta saputo potrebbero sentirsi traditi anch'essi. un altro discorso è che potrebbero perdonare la cosa in tempi più brevi e certamente in termini diversi  di un compagno/ o un marito/moglie. Che i traditori chiedano ai propri figli e ci facciano sapere la risposta/reazione. Avrebbero/avremmo delle belle soprese. Che poi il traditore nel caso dei figli non si senta di avere nessuna colpa è ancora un ulteriore e differente tema


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lo sia o che secondo te non lo sia
> Cosa ti é chiaro
> Visto che sei fin troppo schietto mi interessa la tua opinione


La mia opinione t'interessa perchè è la mia, non perchè sia particolarmente schietto. Comunque. Non sei un controsenso. Ho scritto prima che il tradimento può avere tantissime ragioni, ma non necessariamente tutte queste ragioni hanno come presupposto la mancata stima del partner o che. Non parlo di amore, attenzione, mi riferisco proprio di stima come persona.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lo sia o che secondo te non lo sia
> Cosa ti é chiaro
> Visto che sei fin troppo schietto mi interessa la tua opinione


Concordo con JB e quindi spiego per me. 
Un rapporto è bastato principalmente sulla stima e tutto il resto ne consegue o decade se manca la stima.
La tua stima per lui si basa nel considerarlo principalmente un uomo onesto e leale. Sono le stessi motivi per i quali in fondo non stimi completamente te stessa e sei quindi disponibile a giustificarti anche con chi ti sei spiegata mille volte.
Anche mio marito sarebbe rimasto profondamente deluso se io avessi fatto quel che ha fatto lui. Lo sperava (contrariamente a te) per alleggerirsi ma non mi avrebbe più stimata.
Questo non si conciliava con il continuare a stimare se stesso o le amanti. Vabbè che mi disse anche che "un'amante è un'amante" con un tono di malcelata disistima.
Boh così contraddittoria non riesco a esserlo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La mia opinione t'interessa perchè è la mia, non perchè sia particolarmente schietto. Comunque. Non sei un controsenso. Ho scritto prima che il tradimento può avere tantissime ragioni, ma non necessariamente tutte queste ragioni hanno come presupposto la mancata stima del partner o che. Non parlo di amore, attenzione, mi riferisco proprio di stima come persona.


Grazie
La prima parte non l'ho capita
Volevo la tua opinione perchè sei schietto anche se spesso abbiamo opinioni diverse sulle persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


In linea teorica si tradisce l'idea di "famiglia" se mi unisco ad una persona e nascono dei figli sto attuando un progetto familiare, quando uno dei due tradisce mette in discussione il"progetto" quindi eventualmente si tradisce il pacchetto completo. I figli subiscono il tradimento nel momento in cui diviene palese, pubblico, certo, il perché è semplice per quanto i due genitori sappiano gestire bene tale evento qualcosa sfugge ed i figli hanno delle antenne particolarissime per captare insofferenze, crisi ect. Sulla seconda parte esprimi una tua esperienza diretta nulla da eccepire,  per quanto mi riguarda i figli si possono trascurare a prescindere da un tradimento non trovo nessuna attinenza ma ripeto è la mi opinione .... Ehm rispondo senza leggere gli altri post ..quindi mi scuso se ho scritto concetti già esposti :carneval:


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con JB e quindi spiego per me.
> Un rapporto è bastato principalmente sulla stima e tutto il resto ne consegue o decade se manca la stima.
> La tua stima per lui si basa nel considerarlo principalmente un uomo onesto e leale. Sono le stessi motivi per i quali in fondo non stimi completamente te stessa e sei quindi disponibile a giustificarti anche con chi ti sei spiegata mille volte.
> Anche mio marito sarebbe rimasto profondamente deluso se io avessi fatto quel che ha fatto lui. Lo sperava (contrariamente a te) per alleggerirsi ma non mi avrebbe più stimata.
> ...


non sono assolutamente in accordo.
in questo caso, almeno sembra, il tradimento è vissuto con sofferenza.
Non deve essre un percorso facile.
la stima non c'entra nulla.

sto sbgliando, vedo che sbaglio...ma necessariante non posso non farlo.
e la stima che ho di mio marito rimane intatta.
   a parte le moltitudini...tuo marito ha mai vissuto tutto con sofferenza?
sembra di no...anzi.
scopava e disistimava pure...
come dire tu sei mia moglie...loro puttane.
dove sta la stima,
 devi spiegarlo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In linea teorica* si tradisce l'idea di "famiglia" se mi unisco ad una persona e nascono dei figli sto attuando un progetto familiare, quando uno dei due tradisce mette in discussione il"progetto" quindi eventualmente si tradisce il pacchetto completo. I figli subiscono il tradimento nel momento in cui diviene palese*, pubblico, certo, il perché è semplice per quanto i due genitori sappiano gestire bene tale evento qualcosa sfugge ed i figli hanno delle antenne particolarissime per captare insofferenze, crisi ect. Sulla seconda parte esprimi una tua esperienza diretta nulla da eccepire,  per quanto mi riguarda i* figli si possono trascurare a prescindere da un tradimento* non trovo nessuna attinenza ma ripeto è la mi opinione .... Ehm rispondo senza leggere gli altri post ..quindi mi scuso se ho scritto concetti già esposti :carneval:


Concordo con te. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> La prima parte non l'ho capita
> Volevo la tua opinione perchè sei schietto anche se spesso abbiamo opinioni diverse sulle persone.


Intendo dire che qui dentro più o meno schietti lo sono tutti quanto, almeno sui massimi sistemi, ovvero su argomenti che non li toccano da vicino o non riguardano propriamente loro stessi. Il punto quindi non è tanto la schiettezza o l'avere o meno peli sulla lingua, ma la bontà di quello che si scrive. 
Poi, per quanto mi riguarda, dei giudizi che hanno gli altri sulle persone non interessa granchè e manco mi baso su quello per eventuali valutazioni. In altre parole: non me ne frega niente se tu pensi che ta utente è bravo, arguto e simpatico ed io invece credo che sia un emerito coglione. E di sicuro non m'importa nel valutare quello che scrivi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con JB e quindi spiego per me.
> Un rapporto è bastato principalmente sulla stima e tutto il resto ne consegue o decade se manca la stima.
> La tua stima per lui si basa nel considerarlo principalmente un uomo onesto e leale. Sono le stessi motivi per i quali in fondo non stimi completamente te stessa e sei quindi disponibile a giustificarti anche con chi ti sei spiegata mille volte.
> Anche mio marito sarebbe rimasto profondamente deluso se io avessi fatto quel che ha fatto lui. Lo sperava (contrariamente a te) per alleggerirsi ma non mi avrebbe più stimata.
> ...


Ok chissà che post leggi, non i miei sicuramente.Non lo hai mai fatto da quando sono iscritta. E se nemmeno il fatto che dopo 3 anni la realta sta dimostrando che avevi palesamente torto ti ferma, vuol dire che va bene così


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendo dire che qui dentro più o meno schietti lo sono tutti quanto, almeno sui massimi sistemi, ovvero su argomenti che non li toccano da vicino o non riguardano propriamente loro stessi. Il punto quindi non è tanto la schiettezza o l'avere o meno peli sulla lingua, ma la bontà di quello che si scrive.
> Poi, per quanto mi riguarda, dei giudizi che hanno gli altri sulle persone non interessa granchè e manco mi baso su quello per eventuali valutazioni. In altre parole: non me ne frega niente se tu pensi che ta utente è bravo, arguto e simpatico ed io invece credo che sia un emerito coglione. E di sicuro non m'importa nel valutare quello che scrivi.


Ok 
Mi fa piacere


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente in accordo.
> in questo caso, almeno sembra, il tradimento è vissuto con sofferenza.
> Non deve essre un percorso facile.
> la stima non c'entra nulla.
> ...


Non credo di aver capito 
In realtà io ho parlato di Farfalla.
In generale.
Del mio caso.
Posso aver fatto confusione e non aver chiarito i punti.
Per me Farfalla non sta soffrendo sente una dissonanza tra ciò che pensa e ciò che fa (o ha fatto) e che ha sentito benefico per sé. Questo non c'entra con il rapporto con il marito che è basato sul bene e sulla stima. Se lui fosse un ipocrita non lo stimerebbe.
Nel mio caso, dopo aver capito bene in cosa consisteva il tradimento, la stima si è totalmente azzerata. Lui mi stimava e credo mi stimi ancora. Non me ne frega nulla della sua stima così come delle ricette di Hannibal Lecter :carneval:


----------



## barbapapà (28 Settembre 2013)

che bello leggere di discorsi che si basano sul nulla. questo thread mi sembra il paradigma del motto "fare i conti senza l'oste"


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok chissà che post leggi, non i miei sicuramente.Non lo hai mai fatto da quando sono iscritta. E se nemmeno il fatto che dopo 3 anni la realta sta dimostrando che avevi palesamente torto ti ferma, vuol dire che va bene così


Allora non sai leggere. Primo confondi date e persone ma vabbè.
Secondo ho scritto cose bellissime di te, pure qui.
Forse sbaglio.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente in accordo.
> in questo caso, almeno sembra, il tradimento è vissuto con sofferenza.
> Non deve essre un percorso facile.
> la stima non c'entra nulla.
> ...


Con sofferenza no se ti riferisci a far sesso con altri altrimenti non lo farei.
Non mi sentirai mai rinnegare quello che ho fatto faccio o faró.
Non mi capita di agire di impulso quasi mai
Soffro perché il mio matrimonio non è come lo desidero in questo momento. Perchè mi metto in discussione sul fatto chd forse potrei fare di più anche se il parere di psicologi e sltro non é questo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non sai leggere. Primo confondi date e persone ma vabbè.
> Secondo ho scritto cose bellissime di te, pure qui.
> Forse sbaglio.


Date e persone non credo.


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

io non credo che ai figli non venga tolto niente con il tradimento. vedere tuo padre abbracciare,  baciare, giocare, coccolare tua madre....e poi scoprire che andava con un'altra donna, pure amica dei figli. ..secondo voi che strascichi lascia nella testa di un ragazzino? che la vita è un doppio gioco e che lui non potrà mai fidarsi di nessuno se persino il padre fingeva cosi bene. ovvio che nel mio caso non si poteva nascondere e mai l'avrei fatto. ma non l'ho mai denigrato davanti a loro. come padre non l'ho mai messo in discussione.  ma i figli vivono con noi, respirano la bostra aria. come credete che un tradito che gli è cadutoil cuore in terra a pezzi, possa mai far credere ai figli chr mamma e ppapa sono gli stessi che tubavano prima in loro presenza? non ci lamentiamo poi della società piena di falsitudine che ci circonda.. .se già in famiglia trasmettiamo menzogne e finte giustificazioni a chi dovremmo amare sipra ogni cosa...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo di aver capito
> In realtà io ho parlato di Farfalla.
> In generale.
> Del mio caso.
> ...


Siamo partiti dal discorso dei figli
Tu hai detto che perdendo la stima di tuo marito hai ritenuto che i tuoi figli dovessero sapere le reali motivazioni della separazione se pur scremate
Io farei una cosa simili, ovvero screditarlo ai loro occhi solo se smettessi di stimarlo come padre. E se mi tradisce non varia di una virgola il suo valore di padre come non lo cambia il fatto che io mi sento trascurata o che io l'abbia tradito
Coppia e genitori non sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> io non credo che ai figli non venga tolto niente con il tradimento. vedere tuo padre abbracciare,  baciare, giocare, coccolare tua madre....e poi scoprire che andava con un'altra donna, pure amica dei figli. ..secondo voi che strascichi lascia nella testa di un ragazzino? che la vita è un doppio gioco e che lui non potrà mai fidarsi di nessuno se persino il padre fingeva cosi bene. ovvio che nel mio caso non si poteva nascondere e mai l'avrei fatto. ma non l'ho mai denigrato davanti a loro. come padre non l'ho mai messo in discussione.  ma i figli vivono con noi, respirano la bostra aria. come credete che un tradito che gli è cadutoil cuore in terra a pezzi, possa mai far credere ai figli chr mamma e ppapa sono gli stessi che tubavano prima in loro presenza? non ci lamentiamo poi della società piena di falsitudine che ci circonda.. .se già in famiglia trasmettiamo menzogne e finte giustificazioni a chi dovremmo amare sipra ogni cosa...


Non ho mentito ai miei figli. I gesti che io compio verso mio marito sono sinceri e credo lo siano anche i suoi.
Ho omesso che ho scopato anche al di fuori e penso di aver fatto bene
Parlo di me per portare un esempio, ovviamente


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo partiti dal discorso dei figli
> Tu hai detto che perdendo la stima di tuo marito hai ritenuto che i tuoi figli dovessero sapere le reali motivazioni della separazione se pur scremate
> Io farei una cosa simili, ovvero screditarlo ai loro occhi solo se smettessi di stimarlo come padre. E se mi tradisce non varia di una virgola il suo valore di padre come non lo cambia il fatto che io mi sento trascurata o che io l'abbia tradito
> Coppia e genitori non sono la stessa cosa.


perche dici screditarlo agli occhi dei figli? allora ritieni il tradimento una cosa brutta. 
e non è per proteggere i figli allora. 
ma x non far cambiare l'idea che loro hanno del genitore.
quindi ho ragione? chi tradisce si vuole parare il culo?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> io non credo che ai figli non venga tolto niente con il tradimento. vedere tuo padre abbracciare,  baciare, giocare, coccolare tua madre....e poi scoprire che andava con un'altra donna, pure amica dei figli. ..secondo voi che strascichi lascia nella testa di un ragazzino? che la vita è un doppio gioco e che lui non potrà mai fidarsi di nessuno se persino il padre fingeva cosi bene. ovvio che nel mio caso non si poteva nascondere e mai l'avrei fatto. ma non l'ho mai denigrato davanti a loro. come padre non l'ho mai messo in discussione.  ma i figli vivono con noi, respirano la bostra aria. come credete che un tradito che gli è cadutoil cuore in terra a pezzi, possa mai far credere ai figli chr mamma e ppapa sono gli stessi che tubavano prima in loro presenza? non ci lamentiamo poi della società piena di falsitudine che ci circonda.. .se già in famiglia trasmettiamo menzogne e finte giustificazioni a chi dovremmo amare sipra ogni cosa...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mentito ai miei figli. I gesti che io compio verso mio marito sono sinceri e credo lo siano anche i suoi.
> Ho omesso che ho scopato anche al di fuori e penso di aver fatto bene
> Parlo di me per portare un esempio, ovviamente


farfalla sia chiaro che io parlo in generale partendo dalka mia esperienza!  non vorrei diventasse un discorso personale...


----------



## Circe (28 Settembre 2013)

penso che i traditori dovrebbero trovarsi una settimana al posto dei traditi e viceversa. perche il fatto di non far sapere niente ai figliè prerogativa piu di chi tradisce....capisco l'umiliazione che si prova davanti ai propri figli nel far sapere loro che non siamo quello che loro credono....ma capite la sofferenza nostra e il non poter e voler fingere come siete abituati voi a fare invece...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo partiti dal discorso dei figli
> Tu hai detto che perdendo la stima di tuo marito hai ritenuto che i tuoi figli dovessero sapere le reali motivazioni della separazione se pur scremate
> Io farei una cosa simili, ovvero screditarlo ai loro occhi solo se smettessi di stimarlo come padre. E se mi tradisce non varia di una virgola il suo valore di padre come non lo cambia il fatto che io mi sento trascurata o che io l'abbia tradito
> Coppia e genitori non sono la stessa cosa.


Screditare un genitore non si fa perché se lo merita ma perché la situazione, come quella di Circe e la mia, l'ha reso inevitabile perché certi cambiamenti improvvisi di frequentazioni non sarebbero state altrimenti spiegabili. Poi può anche succedere di sbroccare. Questo rientra nelle debolezze umane.
Il tuo caso è un altro. Se la situazione venisse scoperta (cosa che credo altamente improbabile se non impossibile ora) potrebbero verificarsi situazioni imbarazzanti.
Insomma io credo che oltre al modo sia con chi si compie il tradimento che può creare più o meno problemi nella fase della scoperta nella relazione con i figli.
Durante il tradimento è variabile: se non ci si sta con la testa o ci si organizza per parcheggiare i figli o li si priva di opportunità li si tradisce smaccatamente (anche se non è la sola causa di trascuratezza, purtroppo) se si riesce a dedicare loro la giusta attenzione no.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> perche dici screditarlo agli occhi dei figli? allora ritieni il tradimento una cosa brutta.
> e non è per proteggere i figli allora.
> ma x non far cambiare l'idea che loro hanno del genitore.
> quindi ho ragione? chi tradisce si vuole parare il culo?


C'è modo e modo di comunicare ai figli una separazione o gli scontri tra genitori. Si dovrebbe farlo nel modo migliore per preservar loro le figure genitoriali, per loro, non per il genitore che ha tradito.
A volte è impossibile :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> perche dici screditarlo agli occhi dei figli? allora ritieni il tradimento una cosa brutta.
> e non è per proteggere i figli allora.
> ma x non far cambiare l'idea che loro hanno del genitore.
> quindi ho ragione? chi tradisce si vuole parare il culo?


Ma chi ha mai detto che tradire sia una cosa bella
Se io dicessi ai miei figli che il loro papà mi ha causato sofferenza o viceversa non potrebbero non guardarlo con occhi diversi
Io voglio che loro ci giudichino per quello che abbiamo fatto e siamo stati per loro e nella vita non per quello che abbiamo vissuto come coppia
Tuo marito é sicuramente stato con te uno stronzo. Come era come padre? I tuoi figli sono in grado di scindere le due cose?
A parte il fatto che ti abbua tradito come uomo ha valori da tradmetter ai tuoi figli?
Io credo di averne e mio marito pure
Nessuno dei due insegna ai figli a tradire o a trascurare la propria compagna ai ns figli. A noi é successo ma l'esempio che dai ai figli è basato su ben altro.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Screditare un genitore non si fa perché se lo merita ma perché la situazione, come quella di Circe e la mia, l'ha reso inevitabile perché certi cambiamenti improvvisi di frequentazioni non sarebbero state altrimenti spiegabili. Poi può anche succedere di sbroccare. Questo rientra nelle debolezze umane.
> Il tuo caso è un altro. Se la situazione venisse scoperta (cosa che credo altamente improbabile se non impossibile ora) potrebbero verificarsi situazioni imbarazzanti.
> Insomma io credo che oltre al modo sia con chi si compie il tradimento che può creare più o meno problemi nella fase della scoperta nella relazione con i figli.
> Durante il tradimento è variabile: se non ci si sta con la testa o ci si organizza per parcheggiare i figli o li si priva di opportunità li si tradisce smaccatamente (anche se non è la sola causa di trascuratezza, purtroppo) se si riesce a dedicare loro la giusta attenzione no.


Infatti nel caso di Circe e amche nel mio sarebbe impossibile a meno che anche dall'altra parte non ci sia la stessa idea.
Questo é vero
In molti casi potrebbe essere assolutamente evitabile


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> penso che i traditori dovrebbero trovarsi una settimana al posto dei traditi e viceversa. perche il fatto di non far sapere niente ai figliè prerogativa piu di chi tradisce....capisco l'umiliazione che si prova davanti ai propri figli nel far sapere loro che non siamo quello che loro credono....ma capite la sofferenza nostra e il non poter e voler fingere come siete abituati voi a fare invece...


Se pensi che quello che scrivo sia per la paura dell'umiliazione ti sbagli ma mi rendo conto che sia impossibile farmi capire da te soprattutto


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Mi fa piacere


Onestamente mi pareva scontato. Non sono quel tipo di persona.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di comunicare ai figli una separazione o gli scontri tra genitori. Si dovrebbe farlo nel modo migliore per preservar loro le figure genitoriali, per loro, non per il genitore che ha tradito.
> A volte è impossibile :unhappy:


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai detto che tradire sia una cosa bella
> Se io dicessi ai miei figli che il loro papà mi ha causato sofferenza o viceversa non potrebbero non guardarlo con occhi diversi
> Io voglio che loro ci giudichino per quello che abbiamo fatto e siamo stati per loro e nella vita non per quello che abbiamo vissuto come coppia
> Tuo marito é sicuramente stato con te uno stronzo. Come era come padre? I tuoi figli sono in grado di scindere le due cose?
> ...


Insomma. L'esempio principale è dato dalla tua vita.
Vero è che sono figlia di un traditore e valori me ne ha trasmessi. Ma li ha trasmessi anche comprendendo di aver sbagliato e scegliendo di impegnarsi poi nel matrimonio e nella famiglia.
Senza alcuna ironia (se ci vuoi credere) distruggi ogni prova che possa essere reperita.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> farfalla sia chiaro che io parlo in generale partendo dalka mia esperienza!  non vorrei diventasse un discorso personale...


Sai quanto timore ho nel discutere con te, tu per me sei l'altra come io lo posso essere per te.Se metto in campo il mio personale é splo per dimostrarti che non tutti i traditori vivono il tradimento come pensi tu. 
È il punto di vista di chi é dall'altra parte.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. L'esempio principale è dato dalla tua vita.
> Vero è che sono figlia di un traditore e valori me ne ha trasmessi. Ma li ha trasmessi anche comprendendo di aver sbagliato e scegliendo di impegnarsi poi nel matrimonio e nella famiglia.
> Senza alcuna ironia (se ci vuoi credere) distruggi ogni prova che possa essere reperita.


Mai tenuto prove.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> perche dici screditarlo agli occhi dei figli? allora ritieni il tradimento una cosa brutta.
> e non è per proteggere i figli allora.
> ma x non far cambiare l'idea che loro hanno del genitore.
> quindi ho ragione? chi tradisce si vuole parare il culo?


la scorsa settimana hanno datoperl'ennesima volta "i giorni dell'abbandono"
vedere lei che gridava il proprio dolore straziato davanti ai figli (piccoli) dicendo "vostro padre ci ha abbandonato per una donna" mi ha sinceramente indignato più di  lui che si è innamorato di una giovane ragazza.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

la riflessione però è un'altra.....lui a spasso con la tipa...a lei due figli e il cane


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la riflessione però è un'altra.....lui a spasso con la tipa...a lei due figli e il cane


Aspè, ma leggo nella sceneggiatura che c'è pure un musicista solitario che le "smuove qualcosa".


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, ma leggo nella sceneggiatura che c'è pure un musicista solitario che le "smuove qualcosa".


vabé....combinazione abita sotto e l'ha sempre quasi amata


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé....combinazione abita sotto e l'ha sempre quasi amata


Ah, ecco. Volevo dire.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cavolo vai farneticando?
> 
> il ragazzo che scende in piazza...non lo fa certo per mortificarsi...anzi.
> esprime con rabbia, con allegria, con scelta consapevole...proprio quello che tu non vuoi vedere.
> ...



Tu non hai capito un cazzo. auahhaahhahaahahhaha :mrgreen::rotfl: 

Ma va bene comunque

Io ho non ho capito un cazzo.


Ma va bene comunque.



Sarà chi è gay che potrà eventualmente dire la sua con cognizione di causa.


Comunque ti spiego meglio il mio pensiero, in breve però che dopo m'impappino e tu non capisci una minchia. :rotfl::rotfl:


Tu spider come ti sentiresti di dover scendere in piazza a inneggiare la tua tanto amata eterosessualità? 

Io mi sentirei malissimo... non ho mai nè partecipato nè visto di queste manifestazioni, ma sono sicuro che oltre il contesto FORZATO in cui avviene ci sia sicuramente quel gay che farà vergognare gli altri. Ma sono sicuro che manco per la minchia si riuscirà a capire quello che intendo, a volte però basta avere un minimo di sensibilità e i miei discorsi sarebbero no chiari, ma chiarissimi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito un cazzo. auahhaahhahaahahhaha :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Ma va bene comunque
> 
> ...


in parte concordo.
 però in passato è stato un po' come certe manifestazioni femministe ....un passaggio obbligato ,reazione a certi schemi


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in parte concordo.
> però in passato è stato un po' come certe manifestazioni femministe ....un passaggio obbligato ,reazione a certi schemi


Capisco benissimo che certi passaggi devono esserci. Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale mi vergogno.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Screditare un genitore non si fa perché se lo merita ma perché la situazione, come quella di Circe e la mia, l'ha reso inevitabile perché certi cambiamenti improvvisi di frequentazioni non sarebbero state altrimenti spiegabili. Poi può anche succedere di sbroccare. Questo rientra nelle debolezze umane.
> Il tuo caso è un altro. Se la situazione venisse scoperta (cosa che credo altamente improbabile se non impossibile ora) potrebbero verificarsi situazioni imbarazzanti.
> Insomma io credo che oltre al modo sia con chi si compie il tradimento che può creare più o meno problemi nella fase della scoperta nella relazione con i figli.
> Durante il tradimento è variabile: se non ci si sta con la testa o ci si organizza per parcheggiare i figli o li si priva di opportunità li si tradisce smaccatamente (anche se non è la sola causa di trascuratezza, purtroppo) se si riesce a dedicare loro la giusta attenzione no.


quoto ma non mi torna il verbo screditare, che fa sembrare sempre che il motivo per dire la verità sia quello

ovviamente la verità può però screditare il genitore agli occhi dei figli


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2013)

io credo che se l'uomo, o la donna, possano aver sbagliato, non è detto che il padre, o la madre, abbiano fatto altrettanto.

Per quanto difficile, a volte impossibile, credo sia importante provare a separare questi due ruoli.

L'uomo (la donna) può anche essere giudicato per aver tradito l'altro, e penso sia difficile arrivati al punto del giudizio tenere staccati i due ruoli..ma da qui al presentarli sovrapposti ai figli, penso serva qualche attenzione.

Chi sta parlando?
La Donna/Uomo tradita/o o la Madre/il Padre?

Se è solo la Donna/Uomo a parlare, rischia, se non c'è attenzione, solo di "scaricare sui figli le proprie sofferenze, la propria rabbia..ed è da questo che credo un figlio debba essere tutelato. 

Non dal tradimento in sè. Il tradimento può essere comunicato o meno, ma esula, a mio parere, dallo scaricare addosso le"conseguenze emotive" proprie su un figlio. 

Anche perchè forse, un figlio, in quel momento ha bisogno di uno spazio accogliente in cui rifugiarsi per potersi tradurre gli avvenimenti. 

(Credo, io come figlia ne avrei avuto un gran bisogno...e quello spazio non c'era...e quando l'ho chiesto, mi sono di nuovo ritrovata a contenere le emozioni altrui schiacciando le mie).

E credo sia questa la parte più difficile da spiegare, il proprio dolore.

Parlo da figlia: ricordo le lacrime di dolore, di mia madre in particolare, di mio padre i silenzi rabbiosi...questi mi hanno fatto male. Vedere mia madre distruggere mio padre chiedendomi di scegliere, più o meno implicitamente, fra lei e lui...e non sapere cosa scegliere..anzi, non voler scegliere..volevo bene a entrambi e odiavo entrambi...ognuno per motivi diversi.

Io vedevo una mamma e un papà, non un uomo e una donna e non riuscivo a capire..quel tipo di consapevolezza, che dietro a dei genitori ci sono uomini e donne, arriva dopo...o forse sono solo ritardata io e ci ho messo più tempo del dovuto 

Mi hanno rotta. Emotivamente.

E la cosa ironica...il motivo non era un tradimento, ma incomprensioni di coppia, forse incompatibilità fra loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Insomma. L'esempio principale è dato dalla tua vita.
> *Vero è che sono figlia di un traditore e valori me ne ha trasmessi. Ma li ha trasmessi anche comprendendo di aver sbagliato e scegliendo di impegnarsi poi nel matrimonio e nella famiglia.
> Senza alcuna ironia (se ci vuoi credere) distruggi ogni prova che possa essere reperita.


Questo è molto vero. Però valutazioni circa la qualità o meno del genitore eventualmente fedifrago come padre/madre dovrebbero essere date esclusivamente dai figli, senza necessariamente passare per il tradito che, in piena botta, usa i figli come scudi umani. 
Senza contare, poi, che questo genere di valutazioni (e parlo sempre di quelle del figlio nei confronti del padre) ovviamente cambia moltissimo in base all'età ed al grado di maturità della prole. Ecco perchè quando succede che i bimbi sono molto piccoli più che altro è importante scindere il ruolo genitoriale da quello di membro della coppia.


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è molto vero. Però valutazioni circa la qualità o meno del genitore eventualmente fedifrago come padre/madre dovrebbero essere date esclusivamente dai figli, senza necessariamente passare per il tradito che, in piena botta, usa i figli come scudi umani.
> Senza contare, poi, che questo genere di valutazioni (e parlo sempre di quelle del figlio nei confronti del padre) ovviamente cambia moltissimo in base all'età ed al grado di maturità della prole. Ecco perchè quando succede che i *bimbi sono molto piccoli* più che altro è importante scindere il ruolo genitoriale da quello di membro della coppia.


vero.

solo una cosa, non solo quando sono molto piccoli, anche quando sono più grandi, anche da adolescenti...

almeno fino a quando loro stessi non sono in grado di separare autonomamente i diversi ruoli che una persona può/deve rivestire nella società.

Anche le crisi, o forse in particolare, possono essere fonte di apprendimento per i ragazzini...certo, il compito difficile è degli adulti, che devono accompagnarli a costruirsi una loro visione visione del mondo e della vita il più possibile in libertà e autonomia, limitando i danni...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è molto vero. Però valutazioni circa la qualità o meno del genitore eventualmente fedifrago come padre/madre dovrebbero essere date esclusivamente dai figli, senza necessariamente passare per il tradito che, in piena botta, usa i figli come scudi umani.
> Senza contare, poi, che questo genere di valutazioni (e parlo sempre di quelle del figlio nei confronti del padre) ovviamente cambia moltissimo in base all'età ed al grado di maturità della prole. Ecco perchè quando succede che i bimbi sono molto piccoli più che altro è importante scindere il ruolo genitoriale da quello di membro della coppia.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> io credo che se l'uomo, o la donna, possano aver sbagliato, non è detto che il padre, o la madre, abbiano fatto altrettanto.
> 
> Per quanto difficile, a volte impossibile, credo sia importante provare a separare questi due ruoli.
> 
> ...



Ho scritto proprio questo alcuni post fa, riuscire a far capire a un figlio quello che lui potrà capire o percepire soltanto con l'età adulta. In quei momenti un figlio piccolo, adolescente, grande, che vive in famiglia, subisce un tale smarrimento che è davvero una tragedia per costui. Soltanto da grande e con la percezione finalmente arrivata che i genitori sono soltanto degli esseri umani avranno ripreso la loro serenità elaborando diversamente il passato. 


Solo che credo anche un'altra cosa che va in netto contrasto coi pensieri sopra scritti. Una è quella di essere in disaccordo con quando affermi che, l'uomo si possa separare dal padre, ritengo che questi invece hanno delle modalità ben precise, neonato adolescente-ragazzo, uomo, sposo padre, se mettiamo questi come ordine preciso e credo che altri non c'è ne siano, abbiamo un uomo che decide si sposarsi e di avere dei figli.... nel contesto questo non potrebbe commettere errori così gravi. Ma la mia è soltanto fantasia bella e buona. 

L'altra la scrivo dopo, vado in pubblicità :up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> solo una cosa, non solo quando sono molto piccoli, anche quando sono più grandi, anche da adolescenti...
> 
> ...


Quoto entrambi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto ma non mi torna il verbo screditare, che fa sembrare sempre che il motivo per dire la verità sia quello
> 
> ovviamente *la verità può però screditare *il genitore agli occhi dei figli


Nel contesto voleva significare quello.


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto proprio questo alcuni post fa, riuscire a far capire a un figlio quello che lui potrà capire o percepire soltanto con l'età adulta. In quei momenti un figlio piccolo, adolescente, grande, che vive in famiglia, subisce un tale smarrimento che è davvero una tragedia per costui. Soltanto da grande e con la percezione finalmente arrivata che i genitori sono soltanto degli esseri umani avranno ripreso la loro serenità elaborando diversamente il passato.
> 
> 
> *Solo che credo anche un'altra cosa che va in netto contrasto coi pensieri sopra scritti. Una è quella di essere in disaccordo con quando affermi che, l'uomo si possa separare dal padre, ritengo che questi invece hanno delle modalità ben precise, neonato adolescente-ragazzo, uomo, sposo padre, se mettiamo questi come ordine preciso e credo che altri non c'è ne siano, abbiamo un uomo che decide si sposarsi e di avere dei figli.... nel contesto questo non potrebbe commettere errori così gravi. Ma la mia è soltanto fantasia bella e buona.
> ...


Intendi che spesso i ruoli si legano tanto nel profondo che diventa impossibile slegarli?

Io parlo solo in termini teorici, non sono madre e ho una concezione tutta mia di cosa è il tradimento...ma credo che tu non abbia tutti i torti...è difficilissimo, a volte impossibile...ma credo che sia in quella direzione che si debba tendere, facendo ogni sforzo...poi ovvio, chi fa, sbaglia..credo che la consapevolezza del dover fare questa operazione sia veramente imprescindibile...quando si decide di diventare genitori...

non è tanto l'errore...quanto il non renderlo fonte di un qualche apprendimento e invece solo fonte di distruzione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> solo una cosa, non solo quando sono molto piccoli, anche quando sono più grandi, anche da adolescenti...
> 
> ...


Rispetto a tutte le crisi, dolori, difficoltà o brutture della vita gli adulti hanno il ruolo di mediatori perché le cose non vengano occultate ma presentate in modo comprensibile e accettabile.
Questa responsabilità è di entrambi i genitori e se alcune brutture non dipendono da loro, dovrebbero responsabilmente evitare di procurargliene loro coscientemente.
Le procura chi tradisce e le può procurare il tradito.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendi che spesso i ruoli si legano tanto nel profondo che diventa impossibile slegarli?
> 
> Io parlo solo in termini teorici, non sono madre e ho una concezione tutta mia di cosa è il tradimento...ma credo che tu non abbia tutti i torti...è difficilissimo, a volte impossibile...ma credo che sia in quella direzione che si debba tendere, facendo ogni sforzo...poi ovvio, chi fa, sbaglia..credo che la consapevolezza del dover fare questa operazione sia veramente imprescindibile...quando si decide di diventare genitori...
> 
> non è tanto l'errore...quanto il non renderlo fonte di un qualche apprendimento e invece solo fonte di distruzione.



Si .


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel contesto voleva significare quello.



sì, però poi vediamo che ci sono casi in cui i figli amano lo stesso i genitori piuttosto inspiegabilmente, all'apparenza
genitori che si fanno i fattacci loro alla grande, o che conducono una vita molto complicata (da loro stessi)
non è mica detto che una "brutta" verità automaticamente screditi il genitore agli occhi dei figli

poi è anche vero che abbiamo anche i casi opposti, per cui i figli purtroppo danno la colpa di qualsiasi cosa ai genitori


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, però poi vediamo che ci sono casi in cui i figli amano lo stesso i genitori piuttosto inspiegabilmente,* all'apparenza *genitori che si fanno i fattacci loro alla grande, o che conducono una vita molto complicata (da loro stessi)
> non è mica detto che una "brutta" verità automaticamente screditi il genitore agli occhi dei figli
> 
> poi è anche vero che abbiamo anche i casi opposti, per cui i figli purtroppo danno la colpa di qualsiasi cosa ai genitori


L'apparenza non ci spiega le dinamiche affettive di una famiglia.
Un figlio rifiutato può amare disperatamente il genitore che lo rifiuta. Può succedere.
L'apparenza non ci dice cosa è giusto ma ciò che apparentemente accade.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'apparenza non ci spiega le dinamiche affettive di una famiglia.
> Un figlio rifiutato può amare disperatamente il genitore che lo rifiuta. Può succedere.
> L'apparenza non ci dice cosa è giusto ma ciò che apparentemente accade.



Brava brunetta.:up:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'apparenza non ci spiega le dinamiche affettive di una famiglia.
> Un figlio rifiutato può amare disperatamente il genitore che lo rifiuta. Può succedere.
> L'apparenza non ci dice cosa è giusto ma ciò che apparentemente accade.



sì, infatti
"ma che ne sappiamo, noi?", va sempre bene:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispetto a tutte le crisi, dolori, difficoltà o brutture della vita gli adulti hanno il ruolo di mediatori perché le cose non vengano occultate ma presentate in modo comprensibile e accettabile.
> Questa responsabilità è di entrambi i genitori e se alcune brutture non dipendono da loro, dovrebbero responsabilmente evitare di procurargliene loro coscientemente.
> Le procura chi tradisce e le può procurare il tradito.


E' vero.

Infatti io parlavo di riduzione dei danni, che è quando il danno c'è già stato.  
A quel punto, credo, non si tratta di starci sopra (con i figli intendo, poi come uomini e donne è un altro discorso) ma di trovare il modo di mediarlo. 

E non per parare qualcuno, ma per proteggere dalle tempeste emotive, che per chi le vive sono terribili, ma per chi è spettatore sono tragiche...e inspiegabili..

E per dare ad ognuno la possibilità di formarsi la propria idea...rispettando i tempi di crescita e le abilità di ogni età.


Da figlia, senza che ci fosse stato tradimento sessuale, sono stata ferita proprio dal loro non essere riusciti a limitare i danni, del motivo che li ha portati lì, sinceramente, non mi interessa e non mi interessava niente...non sono riusciti a ripararmi dalla loro rabbia, frustrazione e delusione, che erano conseguenze di...

ciò che mi ha fatto male erano quelle conseguenze. La causa non mi interessava allora, e non mi interessa adesso...

Ricordo di aver desiderato con tutta me stessa che si separassero e di essermi disperata quando per un periodo quella possibilità sembrava reale, e non per la separazione in sè, ma per il senso di colpa di aver pensato..non so se mi spiego...un bambino si assume tante responsabilità, anche quelle delle sue fantasie...il pensiero egocentrico, maledetto...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, infatti
> "ma che ne sappiamo, noi?", va sempre bene:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, però poi vediamo che ci sono casi in cui i figli amano lo stesso i genitori piuttosto inspiegabilmente, all'apparenza
> genitori che si fanno i fattacci loro alla grande, o che conducono una vita molto complicata (da loro stessi)
> non è mica detto che una "brutta" verità automaticamente screditi il genitore agli occhi dei figli
> 
> poi è anche vero che abbiamo anche i casi opposti, per cui i figli purtroppo danno la colpa di qualsiasi cosa ai genitori


Vero, una mia amica ha odiato per anni la madre che le aveva rivelato il tradimento del padre, aggiungo non ha mai odiato il padre ...lo ha criticato ma mai odiato.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Infatti io parlavo di riduzione dei danni, che è quando il danno c'è già stato.
> A quel punto, credo, non si tratta di starci sopra (con i figli intendo, poi come uomini e donne è un altro discorso) ma di trovare il modo di mediarlo.
> ...



:smile: Ti spieghi benissimo, io posso capirti eccome.


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Ti spieghi benissimo, io posso capirti eccome.


:smile:


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo che certi passaggi devono esserci. Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale mi vergogno.


ciccio,da domani...
facciamo la rivoluzione senza la rivoluzione,
la riforma senza riformare
e gli scioperi come li fanno i giapponesi...
andando al lavoro!!!

ma perchè per accettare qualcuno che si sente "diverso" da te...l'unico modo è,
 che si comporti come te?
fa cosi paura la "diversità"?

hai difeso tanto renato Zero...lo sai che all'inizio della carriera era bandito dall rete pubblica, dalla Rai...
se Renato ti piace adesso, è perchè è rimasto come voleva essere...a costo di non avere successo.
Zero è stato scandaloso secondo te?
tu vuoi il gay che non ti rompe il cazzo, che non ti disturbi... che viva sottotono...
 perchè altrimenti ti si arrossano le guancie, 
e ti cala il testosterone.


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2013)

Un piccolo OT solo per dire a Ipazia che quoterei e approverei ogni suo post, in generale, e questi ultimi, in particolare.
Fine OT


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2013)

Comunque sia che i figli stiano fuori dalle questioni di coppia.
I figli un giorno prendono su e se vanno (sperem).

Una volta mia figlia ha osato criticare sua madre e non ha mai più osato.

Lei deve stare fuori da certe questioni e non si deve permettere in nessun modo.

I discorsi tra coniugi si fanno nel letto matrimoniale senza figli tra i coglioni, che loro dormono in camera loro.

Io stesso non ho MAI tollerato mia madre che criticava mio padre alle sue spalle per poi fare per davanti la bella faccia.

PESSIMO.

E che appunto ci si separi con i figli grandi, quando oramai cammainano non le loro gambe, pardiona...

Se un giorno mia figlia osasse...dirmi tu hai fatto soffrire la mamma...vedi bene quel che capita...

Che non si permetta di farmi i conti in tasca...proprio lei eh?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciccio,da domani...
> facciamo la rivoluzione senza la rivoluzione,
> la riforma senza riformare
> e gli scioperi come li fanno i giapponesi...
> ...



Mi sa che quando parlavo di sensibilità avevo ragione.

Hai capito proprio tutto il contrario, e per dare filo al tuo discorso, non è il gay che mi rompe il cazzo, e nemmeno gli etero, e nemmeno i trans nè le puttane nè i cornuti con annessi traditori...!! sono proprio le manifestazioni in se stesso che non dovrebbero esistere per lo scopo che esistono. E per riprendere il filo del discorso, mi stanno sul cazzo personaggi come guido barilla, questi hanno quella possibilità per agire sottovoce e in maniera più influente di un gay pride. Ma nemmeno questi modi sottili che attraverso la pubblicità rasentano la normalità della vita dei gay mi stanno bene, per il semplice motivo che etero gay e tutto quanto il mondo è uguale. E che cazzo spider, leggimi bene le prossime volte. 

Si mi sono rotto di andare a parlare sempre di gay etero e via discorrendo, mi sta sulla minchia discuterne, mi da un fastidio enorme perchè parlandone mi abbasso a certi livelli a cui veramente non sono nè abituato e purtroppo non mi abituerò mai..! E il senso di queste ultime frasi è che, il solo parlarne è discriminazione e non lo accetto in una società così evoluta, ma forse sono io quello evoluto. E scusate se stavolta mi vanto da solo. 

E mi scuso con chi di dovere, mi scuso veramente perchè dentro ci sto sul serio male a far certi tipi di discorsi.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Un piccolo OT solo per dire a Ipazia che quoterei e approverei ogni suo post, in generale, e questi ultimi, in particolare.
> Fine OT


...è vero.
è cosi romantica!!!!!


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che quando parlavo di sensibilità avevo ragione.
> 
> Hai capito proprio tutto il contrario, e per dare filo al tuo discorso, non è il gay che mi rompe il cazzo, e nemmeno gli etero, e nemmeno i trans nè le puttane nè i cornuti con annessi traditori...!! sono proprio le manifestazioni in se stesso che non dovrebbero esistere per lo scopo che esistono. E per riprendere il filo del discorso, mi stanno sul cazzo personaggi come guido barilla, questi hanno quella possibilità per agire sottovoce e in maniera più influente di un gay pride. Ma nemmeno questi modi sottili che attraverso la pubblicità rasentano la normalità della vita dei gay mi stanno bene, per il semplice motivo che etero gay e tutto quanto il mondo è uguale. E che cazzo spider, leggimi bene le prossime volte.
> 
> ...


va bene ...ciccio...ti sei spiegato.
diciamo che nel tuo mondo perfetto e ideale... e come vorresti che andasse il mondo, quello che sogni, quello che speri...
non dovrebbero esserci manifestazioni come quella del gay pride.

tutto dovrebbe essere assodato, e certo e superfluo.
nessunomanifestasta se stesso... perchè non c'è niente da manifestare.
ma un mondo cosi non esiste se non nella tua testa.
mi piace la tua leggerezza e la tua utopia.

andiamo diretti nel 2113 d.c.?
sappilo!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che quando parlavo di sensibilità avevo ragione.
> 
> Hai capito proprio tutto il contrario, e per dare filo al tuo discorso, non è il gay che mi rompe il cazzo, e nemmeno gli etero, e nemmeno i trans nè le puttane nè i cornuti con annessi traditori...!! sono proprio le manifestazioni in se stesso che non dovrebbero esistere per lo scopo che esistono. E per riprendere il filo del discorso, mi stanno sul cazzo personaggi come guido barilla, questi hanno quella possibilità per agire sottovoce e in maniera più influente di un gay pride. Ma nemmeno questi modi sottili che attraverso la pubblicità rasentano la normalità della vita dei gay mi stanno bene, per il semplice motivo che etero gay e tutto quanto il mondo è uguale. E che cazzo spider, leggimi bene le prossime volte.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/FrancamenteParlando/posts/10201996391461166


> DISTINZIONE TRA GAY E FROCI
> So di scrivere qualcosa di politicamente scorretto ma me ne fotto.
> Per me esistono due categorie di persone che apparentemente sono la stessa cosa, in realtà sono totalmente diverse tra loro. I gay e i froci. I gay sono coloro che vivono la loro omosessualità in maniera del tutto normale, come si dovrebbe vivere l'eterosessualità e cioè: scopando dalla mattina alla sera senza rompere il cazzo all'umanità ma al massimo rompendosi il loro cazzo o quello delle persone con cui copulano.
> Tutto ciò, da parte mia, ha diritto al massimo rispetto. Non sono né sarò mai tra coloro che esibiscono amicizie gay per esibire ampie vedute. Nel senso che se anche ho degli amici gay, non passerò il mio tempo a dire "Eh però guarda, io ci ho l'amico gay" per farmi vedere aperto mentalmente.
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero che,
> tradendo il consorte, si tradiscono anche i figli?
> si tradisce la famiglia?
> i figli subiscono il tradimento?
> ...


Se i genitori sono intelligenti (anche e soprattutto emotivamente) non ne risentono. Del tradimento. Risentono delle liti delle urla del tirarli dalla propria parte.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...comunque, tornado a bommmmba sul 3d.
> lasciate stare, separazioni o confessioni di fatto.
> se il ttradinmento  è scoperchiato, arrivano altre motivazioni...
> il figlio userà il ricatto o la malattia, un disagio per esprimenre qualcosa.
> ...


Perchè bisogna raccontare ai figli che si va a scopare con un altro/a?


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè bisogna raccontare ai figli che si va a scopare con un altro/a?


ai tuoi figli...puoi pure raccontare che vai a prendere ..un *gelato*,
l'importante è che non gli dici che è di *carne*..*sto gelato*!

ai figli puoi dire tutto... babbo natale e la befana... la storia del cavolo poi...
magari puoi pure dire che sei bionda naturale...
all'inizio, sono nelle tue mani,puoi fare di loro ciò che più ti aggrada.
e non devi certo raccontare niente a loro se ...però non te lo chiedono.
ma se a una specifica domanda... dell'amorevole pargolo... ometti o rispondi mentendo...
pensi di avere la coscenza pulita?
immagino di si... che ti frega...*tu sei andata solamente a mangiarti un innocente GELATONE!!!!*
bella di mammma sua!
sti figli...che maliziosi, colpa della scuola e delle amicizie che frequentano...


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Un piccolo OT solo per dire a Ipazia che quoterei e approverei ogni suo post, in generale, e questi ultimi, in particolare.
> Fine OT


grazie
...anche a me piace quello che scrivi. e come lo scrivi 

(scusate OT)


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è vero.
> è cosi romantica!!!!!


:smile:


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ai tuoi figli...puoi pure raccontare che vai a prendere ..un *gelato*,
> l'importante è che non gli dici che è di *carne*..*sto gelato*!
> 
> ai figli puoi dire tutto... babbo natale e la befana... la storia del cavolo poi...
> ...


Ai tuoi figli racconti quando scopi (sorry, fai l'amore) con tua moglie? Ma per piacere... La mia vita sessuale (lecita illecita coniugale extra o che cavolo sia) è mia e solo mia.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ai tuoi figli racconti quando scopi (sorry, fai l'amore) con tua moglie? Ma per piacere... La mia vita sessuale (lecita illecita coniugale extra o che cavolo sia) è mia e solo mia.


infatti, si vede che è solo tua.
mica ai bisogno di ribadirlo.
ma perchè ci giri intorno?
avremmo potuto parlare di ogni cosa.. di un prestesto ...per un argomento.
il punto è ...se menti oppure no.
menti o non menti?
sembra di si, da quello che affermi.
allora menti, ometti, sviii, e questo per la tua unità famigliare...
sai bene... da perfetta famigliola che ti sei costruita che nel caso avessi fatto la scopata con il tuo maritozzo...
ai figli diresti.. ben altro... magari che hai dato un bacino al papà!
e se ancghe mentivi, per non destabilizzare i poveri pargoli... saresti stata ben fecile di cincischiare.
se scopi con il toro di turno... il cincischiamento è necessario.
ma questo sempre per la tua maldeodorante idea familiare... dove fatta la cacca... basta coprirla bene.
è tutto è a posto!!!!
Olè.
sono una mamma perfetta io.
ho il maritozzo, scopo con l'amante...
e i figli vanno bene in classe.
le torte alla ricotta le fai?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, si vede che è solo tua.
> mica ai bisogno di ribadirlo.
> ma perchè ci giri intorno?
> avremmo potuto parlare di ogni cosa.. di un prestesto ...per un argomento.
> ...


Usi uno stile provocatorio e, forse, con la persona sbagliata (mi sembra sia una tradita) ma non hai torto.
Tu intendi che il problema è la coerenza e la lealtà anche nei confronti dei figli che è messa in forse dal tradimento.
Nella pratica nessun padre e nessuna madre (come nessun marito e nessuna moglie) si dedica alla famiglia 24h su 24h e tutti (pe fortuna!) coltivano anche spazi di autonomia non solo per ragioni lavorative. Tu intendi che andare in palestra o a cena con i colleghi (ma con che frequenza si esce a cena senza moglie o marito?) è diverso dal frequentare l'amante. 
Ho capito bene?


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usi uno stile provocatorio e, forse, con la persona sbagliata (mi sembra sia una tradita) ma non hai torto.
> Tu intendi che il problema è la coerenza e la lealtà anche nei confronti dei figli che è messa in forse dal tradimento.
> Nella pratica nessun padre e nessuna madre (come nessun marito e nessuna moglie) si dedica alla famiglia 24h su 24h e tutti (pe fortuna!) coltivano anche spazi di autonomia non solo per ragioni lavorative. Tu intendi che andare in palestra o a cena con i colleghi (ma con che frequenza si esce a cena senza moglie o marito?) è diverso dal frequentare l'amante.
> Ho capito bene?


si, hai capito bene,
ma la coerenza e la lealtà non sono solo verso i figli... a cui dobbiamo per coerenza (visto che si lavano la bocca di famigliola felice) essere leali, 
ma anche verso noi stessi.
Allora se parli di unità, di famiglia... di nessun trauma... devi anche pensare, che stai mentendo.
Stai mentendo, alla cosa a cui tu dici di volere più bene.
non lo dico mica io.
dimmi almeno che menti per il loro bene... cercherò di analizzarlo.
la menzogna, la falsità.... per un utopica idea di famiglia... che loro stessi rinnegano ogni giorno.
se non sono schizofrenici, poco ci manca.
Questa parla di una vita tutta sua... be venga... scopa con chi ti pare...
 ma se un figlio ti chiede qualcosa... come ti comporti?
se sei coerente gli dici... che metti le cornine al paparuccio...
invece di accendergli la TV... e compragli il gelato.
Il senso di protezione... di rassicurazione è, ovvio molto elevato.
nei traditori... infami... però raggiunge il parossismo.
facci caso sono loro che parlano per primi di famiglia...


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, hai capito bene,
> ma la coerenza e la lealtà non sono solo verso i figli... a cui dobbiamo per coerenza (visto che si lavano la bocca di famigliola felice) essere leali,
> ma anche verso noi stessi.
> Allora se parli di unità, di famiglia... di nessun trauma... devi anche pensare, che stai mentendo.
> ...



anche perchè, caro Spider, tecnicamente per essere traditori una famiglia da tradire bisogna avercela! e tenersela con cura!


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, hai capito bene,
> ma la coerenza e la lealtà non sono solo verso i figli... a cui dobbiamo per coerenza (visto che si lavano la bocca di famigliola felice) essere leali,
> ma anche verso noi stessi.
> Allora se parli di unità, di famiglia... di nessun trauma... devi anche pensare, che stai mentendo.
> ...


Sicuramente chi tradisce mente due volte. Nascondendo la doppia vita e pretendendo dai figli un comportamento corretto che loro per primi non rispettano.
Mi e' capitato di dover far notare a mio marito che non ha certo l'autorita' per rimproverare una delle figlie che vive in maniera superficiale i rapporti con gli altri, quando il primo ad essere stato ipocrita per anni e' stato lui e le figlie sono state, mio malgrado, coinvolte.
Come lui si comportano il 90% dei traditori.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente chi tradisce mente due volte. Nascondendo la doppia vita e pretendendo dai figli un comportamento corretto che loro per primi non rispettano.
> Mi e' capitato di dover far notare a mio marito che non ha certo l'autorita' per rimproverare una delle figlie che vive in maniera superficiale i rapporti con gli altri, quando il primo ad essere stato ipocrita per anni e' stato lui e le figlie sono state, mio malgrado, coinvolte.
> Come lui si comportano il 90% dei traditori.


loro fottono e scopano... poi pretendono dagli altri il conto.

il conto naturalmente è lo "smacchitore" alle lore personali vicende.
si puliscono la coscenza con la storia della famigliola felice.
io faccio schifo in cuor mio... ma se sposto mio figlio sulla retta via...sono salvo!!!!!


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche perchè, caro Spider, tecnicamente per essere traditori una famiglia da tradire bisogna avercela! e tenersela con cura!


Panterona...:up:
hai ragione... chi tradiamo, se non abbiamo niente da tradire?

p.s. però almeno, potrebbero evitare di tradire loro stessi.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Panterona...:up:
> hai ragione... chi tradiamo, se non abbiamo niente da tradire?
> 
> p.s. però almeno, potrebbero evitare di tradire loro stessi.



ma a te com'è andata?
visto che t'incaponisci su questo appassionante argomento:mrgreen:

avrai mica sbugiardato tua moglie davanti ai figli??


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a te com'è andata?
> visto che t'incaponisci su questo appassionante argomento:mrgreen:
> 
> avrai mica sbugiardato tua moglie davanti ai figli??


appassionante???
già mi sono rotto il cazzo, di tutte ste donne-famiglia-amante-figli.
ma dai lo faccio per cianciare... oggi una domanda, domani un 'altra.

comunque...
mai, anzi la difesi, moltossimo.
ed avevo già dei forti sospetti...
resta che mio figlio.... ebbe da ridire, delle sue mancanze,delle sue assenze,
naturalmente come madre.
la mia domanda iniziale infatti era proprio questo.
un figlio ti chiede qualcosa...come ti senti?
basta tutto quello che fai per non far sapere...o resta l'amaro, per non avere saputo veramente dare.
inutile che menti... cosa dai quando menti? 
mica a loro, 
a te.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mai, anzi la difesi, moltossimo.
> ed avevo già dei forti sospetti...
> resta che mio figlio.... ebbe da ridire, delle sue mancanze,delle sue assenze,
> naturalmente come madre.
> ...



dai via un po' della tua vita, un po' di te
sai come si dice: meglio un brutto processo che un bel funerale
nei processi si mente, ma non si muore


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai via un po' della tua vita, un po' di te
> sai come si dice: meglio un brutto processo che un bel funerale
> nei processi si mente, ma non si muore



*QUOTOTI*


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *QUOTOTI*



che bel ricamino che mi hai fatto!
grazie!:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che bel ricamino che mi hai fatto!
> grazie!:mrgreen:


atenta...perchè sono dell Scorpione...
oggi alliscio...domani pungo!!!!!!


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> atenta...perchè sono dell Scorpione...
> *oggi alliscio...domani pungo!*!!!!!



come i traditori, in pratica...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> appassionante???
> già mi sono rotto il cazzo, di tutte ste donne-famiglia-amante-figli.
> ma dai lo faccio per cianciare... oggi una domanda, domani un 'altra.
> 
> ...


Se un figlio arriva a sentire le tue mancanze di madre dovuto al tuo tradimento ovvio é che ti senti una merda.
Per questo dicevo di tutelare i figli e soprattutto di avere loro come prorità. 
Perchè in questo caso tradisci anche loro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> appassionante???
> già mi sono rotto il cazzo, di tutte ste donne-famiglia-amante-figli.
> *ma dai lo faccio per cianciare.*.. oggi una domanda, domani un 'altra.
> 
> ...



ok, dai, anch'io lo faccio per cianciare

mandami il tuo numero di telefono in mp: quando mia figlia mi chiederà qualcosa sarò la prima a telefonarti e a dirti com'è


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, si vede che è solo tua.
> mica ai bisogno di ribadirlo.
> ma perchè ci giri intorno?
> avremmo potuto parlare di ogni cosa.. di un prestesto ...per un argomento.
> ...


Intanto io un marito non ce l'ho. Queste idee ce l'hai anche nei confronti dei maschi traditori? Così tanto per capire.
Comunque se menti menti al marito non ai figli.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma se un figlio ti chiede qualcosa... come ti comporti?
> *se sei coerente gli dici... che metti le cornine al paparuccio...*
> invece di accendergli la TV... e compragli il gelato.
> Il senso di protezione... di rassicurazione è, ovvio molto elevato.
> ...


E per quale motivo una madre dovrebbe parlare di queste cose con i propri figli? Credi che ai figli interessi? 
O che procuri loro stabilità psicologica?


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto io un marito non ce l'ho. Queste idee ce l'hai anche nei confronti dei maschi traditori? Così tanto per capire.
> Comunque se menti menti al marito non ai figli.


Quando si tradisce lo si fa anche nei confronti della famiglia. Certo lo si scopre se  il tradimento emerge. Le conseguenze ci sono per tutti.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando si tradisce lo si fa anche nei confronti della famiglia. Certo lo si scopre se  il tradimento emerge. Le conseguenze ci sono per tutti.


Non credo sia difficile scoprire un tradimento. I figli vanno protetti. Sempre e comunque. Poi vorrei capire dove come quando e perchè.
Una madre traditrice è di default una cattiva madre? Da dove arrivano queste deduzioni?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non credo sia difficile scoprire un tradimento. I figli vanno protetti. Sempre e comunque. Poi vorrei capire dove come quando e perchè.
> *Una madre traditrice è di default una cattiva madre? Da dove arrivano queste deduzioni*?


devo farti nome e cognome ?


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> devo farti nome e cognome ?


Dal rancore dei traditi?


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non credo sia difficile scoprire un tradimento. I figli vanno protetti. Sempre e comunque. Poi vorrei capire dove come quando e perchè.
> Una madre traditrice è di default una cattiva madre? Da dove arrivano queste deduzioni?



Ciao

i figli vanno protetti nella giusta misura. 
non gli si può proteggere dalla vita ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i figli vanno protetti nella giusta misura.
> non gli si può proteggere dalla vita ...
> ...


Sì ma non gli si può buttare addosso i propri fallimenti.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma non gli si può buttare addosso i propri fallimenti.


Ciao

ma MK, li vivono ... stanno lì, non stanno in America. 
è chiaro, che le parole vanno misurate a secondo dell'età,
e dell'intimità dei genitori. 

cosa dici, se ti vede che sei triste? o che inizi ad essere 
sempre più assente con i pensieri? ... la verità, sempre
in rapporto all'età ... solo così imparano a leggere i segnali,
e come noi genitori lo gestiamo ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma MK, li vivono ... stanno lì, non stanno in America.
> è chiaro, che le parole vanno misurate a secondo dell'età,
> ...


Triste perchè mio marito mi tradisce? Non lo direi ai miei figli. Direi loro che ci sono dei problemi, non che il padre è un mostro.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Triste perchè mio marito mi tradisce? Non lo direi ai miei figli. Direi loro che ci sono dei problemi, non che il padre è un mostro.



Ciao 

ma che mostro! no, no, no! 
E poi, uno non è un mostro, perché si è innamorato! 

Dipende dall'età. Ma se ti ritrovi con una adolescente,
le spieghi, che ci sono stati dei problemi, che per altro,
lei avrà colto, non sono scemi ... e mentre spieghi, 
lo percepisci bene, quanto e in che misura racconti. 
anche loro hanno bisogno di tempo ... ritorneranno
a chiedere ... vogliono capire ... e le cose, vanno 
spiegate con delicatezza, e con una esclusione della
ragazza stessa, perché loro non centra nulla. 
ma lo devono anche sapere, che non centrano nulla! 

secondo me, sta qui il punto centrale, e non le menate
tra i genitori. i ragazzi si colpevolizzano ... non fa bene! 
il guaio così, può risultare moooolto più grave. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma MK, li vivono ... stanno lì, non stanno in America.
> è chiaro, che le parole vanno misurate a secondo dell'età,
> ...


Penso anch'io.

Credo sia giusto, se i figli sono in grado di capire e se si ha l'accortezza di farlo con parole misurate (e non scaturite dalla rabbia, dal desiderio di vendetta), rendere chiaro un quadro che in ogni caso coinvolge anche i figli.

Soprattutto se il tradimento porta ad una separazione, che significa la disgregazione di una famiglia, della quale fanno parte anche i figli. Penso che una spiegazione franca sia il minimo che si possa fare.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> devo farti nome e cognome ?



Ciao Chiara,

il mio cognome non lo conosci ...  ...

mi riferisco a quelle situazioni, che qualcosa devi spiegare. 
e credo (diciamo che lo spero ...), che un genitore pensa in primo 
luogo al bene del figlio. 

perciò, la discussione dovrebbe essere ... 
cosa fa bene e cosa nuoce a un figlio. 

e certo, tutto dipende, di come si ha condotto la vita di famiglia. 
c'è chi esclude i figli da tutte le discussioni ... 
c'è chi discute tutto con i figli ... 

da lì, uno si dovrebbe orientare. 
e adeguare tempi e parole ... 
e soprattutto, non si tratta di dare colpe ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> il mio cognome non lo conosci ...  ...
> 
> ...


Io discuto di tutto con i miei figli
Non c'è argomento che non tratto con loro.
Ma i rapporti tra me e mio marito restano tra noi.
Non credo che dipenda dal dialogo o dalla sua mancanza ma proprio da quanto si separa l'idea della coppia da quella dei genitori.


----------



## Sole (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> il mio cognome non lo conosci ...  ...
> 
> ...


La penso come te.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io discuto di tutto con i miei figli
> Non c'è argomento che non tratto con loro.
> Ma i rapporti tra me e mio marito restano tra noi.
> Non credo che dipenda dal dialogo o dalla sua mancanza ma proprio da quanto si separa l'idea della coppia da quella dei genitori.



Ciao

credo che stiamo parlando un po' la stessa lingua e un po' no. 

quando ci sono dei problemi nella coppia, ciò lo si dimostra a volte anche con i comportamenti. 
non puoi dire, zitto, non sono cose che ti riguardano, sono cose tra me e papa. 

spieghi, quello che necessita il figlio per capire. dovrà pure orientarsi in un modo. 
un conto sono i ruoli, un conto sono i rapporti ... lui interagisce, non è un soprammobile. 

poi, mi sembra chiaro ... scusate tanto, che se si tratta di tradimento, si inizia a spigare
più chiaramente, quando si hanno anche le idee più chiare e si sa ... dove il tutto andrà a finire. 

Non si può spuntare un bel giorno e dire: uelà, bello, noi ci separiamo, perciò prendi le tue quattro cose. 

Un passaggio graduale ci vuole ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> La penso come te.



Ciao

ehhh, perché ci siamo passate! 
e sappiamo come sanno guardarci ... 
come si fa a mentire? siamo noi il loro punto di riferimento! 
ecc. ecc. 

un abbraccio 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo che stiamo parlando un po' la stessa lingua e un po' no.
> 
> ...


Si é vero diciamo in parte le stesse cose.
Se ci si separa io credo, non lo so visto che non ci sono passata, che i figli si preparino al cambiamento
Quello che contestavo è nel dire ai figli le reali lotivazioni, tradimento o altro, che possano in qualche modo modifucare la visione del genitore che hanno.
Non capisco il far ricadere la colpa su uno o l'altro. 
Ovvio è che se oggi mi separo e domani sto con un altro non posso evitare che i figli si facciano un'idea.
Situazione che io eviterei proprio per non far credere loro che uno ha lasciato l'altro per una terza persona per esempio


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si é vero diciamo in parte le stesse cose.
> Se ci si separa io credo, non lo so visto che non ci sono passata, che i figli si preparino al cambiamento
> Quello che contestavo è nel dire ai figli le reali lotivazioni, tradimento o altro, che possano in qualche modo modifucare la visione del genitore che hanno.
> Non capisco il far ricadere la colpa su uno o l'altro.
> ...



Ciao farfalla,

questo l'ho detto qualche post fa. che non si danno colpe! 
almeno, secondo me, è veleno PURO! 

dipende estremamente come i genitori vivono il tradimento.
dipende anche molto, di come si vive la famiglia. 
nel senso, quanta polvere non viene spazzata sotto il tappeto. 

se il contesto lo richiede, io sono dell'opinione, che i motivi si dicono. 
cosa vuoi dire? ... gli ha pizzicato una zanzara? 

posso sembrare molto radicale, per come mi esprimo ... 
ma non lo sono affatto ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E per quale motivo una madre dovrebbe parlare di queste cose con i propri figli? Credi che ai figli interessi?
> O che procuri loro stabilità psicologica?


oddio...
ti leggo solo ora...
mi sa tanto che ...tu sei di vecchia data.
l'incoerenza non sta mica nel ragionamento ma nella tue risposte.
rileggile, ti rispondi da sola.
voglio pensare che non sei  la cretina di turno.
sai bene che una madre, come un padre non dovrebbe parlare di queste cose ai figli...
 almeno non dovrebbe parlarne di sua spontanea volontà.
ma resta che queste cose succedono... e anche far finta che non accadono, che non succedano... è sintomo di qualcosa.
perchè ometterli... se succedono e loro ti chiedono?
perchè  hai bisogno di giustificare una menzogna, un comportamento?
scegli cosa dire ...quando hanno tre anni... ma quando ne avranno trenta ...sceglierai ancora cosa dire?
immagino di si.
 saprai cosa dire.
l'ipocrisia è una brutta bestia.
non farne un vanto.
hai bisogno  di mentire solo ed esclusivamente perchè sai che sei in torto.... altrimenti andresti fiera della tua verità
ai figli dici che c'è il sole, il mare... la natura.... ma non riesci a parlare della parte oscura di te
... quella infagata e persa... 
quella la tieni oscura , tutta per te.
scrivila sul tuo diario... magari un giorno il tuoi figli leggendoti....
sapranno amarti veramente.
per come eri... non per come avresti voluto essere.

io sono certo che nessuno traditore vorrebe essere quello che è.
neanche la Matraini...
tu puoi dirmi il contrario?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si é vero diciamo in parte le stesse cose.
> Se ci si separa io credo, non lo so visto che non ci sono passata, che i figli si preparino al cambiamento
> Quello che contestavo è nel dire ai figli le reali lotivazioni, tradimento o altro, che possano in qualche modo modifucare la visione del genitore che hanno.
> Non capisco il far ricadere la colpa su uno o l'altro.
> ...


Io ho visto una coppia che si è separata per il convinto tradimento di lui (lei aveva fatto proprio i salti mortali per tenere tutto in piedi anche perché innamoratissima) i bambini erano ancora piuttosto piccoli e lei ha cercato di salvaguardare la figura paterna. Però poi quando i figli chiedevano al padre lui rispondeva che era la mamma cattiva che non voleva il papà. A questo punto lei ha perdonato e sono tornati insieme. Lui ha tradito nuovamente, con un'altra e lei ha chiuso. Nel frattempo i figli cresciuti avevano assistito a scene in cui il padre insultava la madre perché aveva cucinato il pollo (c'ero anch'io) e un'idea se l'erano fatta. C'è chi si impegna per rovinarsi da solo. E pensare che lui aveva un rancore per il padre che aveva fatto la stessa cosa.
Tutto questo per dire che i buoni propositi a volte crollano di fronte alla realtà.


----------



## Sole (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si é vero diciamo in parte le stesse cose.
> Se ci si separa io credo, non lo so visto che non ci sono passata, che i figli si preparino al cambiamento
> Quello che contestavo è nel dire ai figli le reali lotivazioni, tradimento o altro, che possano in qualche modo modifucare la visione del genitore che hanno.
> Non capisco il far ricadere la colpa su uno o l'altro.
> ...


Io penso che nella realtà sia tutto molto più semplice di così e che il rapporto coi figli vada preso con delicatezza, certo, ma anche con più spontaneità.

Forse a volte tendiamo tutti a caricare il rapporto genitori-figli di pregiudizi che nella realtà non hanno fondamento. 

Se ci aspettiamo che i nostri figli ci vedano come dei santi immacolati, caschiamo male. Il loro giudizio sarà sempre spietato, perché un figlio da noi si aspetta tutto e un genitore questo tutto non glielo darà mai.

Tanto vale mostrarsi per ciò che si è, pregi e difetti, cose belle ed errori. Nella speranza che mostrandosi veri imparino almeno a fidarsi di noi. Perché fidarsi di qualcuno fa bene al cuore.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che nella realtà sia tutto molto più semplice di così e che il rapporto coi figli vada preso con delicatezza, certo, ma anche con più spontaneità.
> 
> Forse a volte tendiamo tutti a caricare il rapporto genitori-figli di pregiudizi che nella realtà non hanno fondamento.
> 
> ...


Chi è stato tradito sente che almeno questo bisogna darglielo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che nella realtà sia tutto molto più semplice di così e che il rapporto coi figli vada preso con delicatezza, certo, ma anche con più spontaneità.
> 
> Forse a volte tendiamo tutti a caricare il rapporto genitori-figli di pregiudizi che nella realtà non hanno fondamento.
> 
> ...


Non credo che non dire la motuvazione per cui ci di lascia sia volersi mostrare santi e immacolati.
Che io non lo sia i miei figli lo sanno, spesso sbaglio con loro e lo ammetto e chiedo scusa. Idem per il loro padre. 
Ma i nostri problemi di coppia ripeto restano fuori dalla famiglia.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che non dire la motuvazione per cui ci di lascia sia volersi mostrare santi e immacolati.
> Che io non lo sia i miei figli lo sanno, spesso sbaglio con loro e lo ammetto e chiedo scusa. Idem per il loro padre.
> Ma i nostri problemi di coppia ripeto restano fuori dalla famiglia.



Ciao

ti prendo in giro ... scusa ... 

questo concetto è interessante, 
una coppia nella famiglia, una famiglia di coppia e figli ... 

dove sta l'unione?

sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti prendo in giro ... scusa ...
> 
> ...


Ciao

scusa, mi è scappata ... per me, non da senso ... 

comunque ... tra la teoria e la realtà ... uhhh, c'è un nuovo mondo da scoprire.
lo si scopre, quando ci si sta dentro ... certe linee, non le puoi tracciare, 
perché la famiglia comprende tutti gli "elementi" ... e tutti sono intrecciati tra loro. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa, mi è scappata ... per me, non da senso ...
> 
> ...


La famiglia comprende tutti gli elementi ma è la coppia che non regge e scoppia quindi cercheró (è un buon proposito poi magari non lo manterró) di fare in modo che le motivazioni reali se rischiano di modificare la figura genitoriale restino tra me e mio marito.

Sai che ti leggo sempre con piacere anche se a volte le nostre idee non combaciano


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La famiglia comprende tutti gli elementi ma è la coppia che non regge e scoppia quindi cercheró (è un buon proposito poi magari non lo manterró) di fare in modo che le motivazioni reali se rischiano di modificare la figura genitoriale restino tra me e mio marito.
> 
> Sai che ti leggo sempre con piacere anche se a volte le nostre idee non combaciano



Ciao

mi sembra che stiamo nuovamente dicendo la stessa cosa. 

motivazioni reali ... sicuramente, non si va a sviscerare con i figli i motivi profondi. 
si spiega, quello che loro necessitano per capire. in fin dei conti, sono loro, che ti 
guidano ... e tu hai il nasino e fiuti bene ... e saprai dire, senza peso, 
mmmhhh, figlio mio, questo è privato. anche tu, hai cose private ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io noto però un'incongruenza. Dai per scontato che sapere che un genitore ha tradito influisca negativamente sulla visione che i figli avranno di lui.
> Perché? Mi pare strano, detto da una traditrice che ha la consapevolezza di essere una buona madre e di fare di tutto per i suoi figli.


Per chi ha pensato, malignamente, che il mio fosse un post polemico e allusivo, aggiungo che i miei figli sanno che il loro padre mi ha tradita, ma dal momento che lui per loro è un buon padre, presente, partecipe e affidabile, questa informazione non li ha minimamente condizionati.

Li ha aiutati, se mai, ad avere una visione più chiara e coerente della fine del nostro rapporto.

La mia era una domanda assolutamente posta in buona fede. E chi vede la malafede in tutto, è perché ce l'ha dentro


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Qua dentro il partecipare è stato per me molto importante, ho risolto diversi miei problemi con lo sfogo e con il rapportarmi. 

Ma una cosa ancora cerco, non qua dentro, non fuori, ma ovunque; come poter insegnare ai miei figli le menzogne della vita, e fare in modo che se qualcosa dovesse ferirli abbiano da parte mia ricevuto un insegnamento che li almeno un po preparati.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io noto però un'incongruenza. *Dai per scontato che sapere che un genitore ha tradito influisca negativamente sulla visione che i figli avranno di lui.*
> Perché? Mi pare strano, detto da una traditrice che ha la consapevolezza di essere una buona madre e di fare di tutto per i suoi figli.


dei bambini ne sarebbero certamente destabilizzati , da adulti possono anche capire e discernere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> oddio...
> ti leggo solo ora...
> mi sa tanto che ...tu sei di vecchia data.
> l'incoerenza non sta mica nel ragionamento ma nella tue risposte.
> ...


Pensi male spider: io vorrei essere esattamente ciò che sono.
Ti ricordo che anche la verità a tutti i costi  è una brutta bestia, soprattutto se imposta dall'essere più esperto ( in questo caso genitore) a quello più ingenuo ( figlio).

A prorosito. Anche se hai fatto finta di non leggere attendo ancora il tuo numero.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dei bambini ne sarebbero certamente destabilizzati , da adulti possono anche capire e discernere


Ma non per il tradimento, anxhe solo per l'idea che un genitore abbia fatto male all'altro
E non si fa male solo tradendo.
Io evuterei che i miei figli sapessero questo almeno finchè l'etá non gli permette di discernere le due posizioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dei bambini ne sarebbero certamente destabilizzati , da adulti possono anche capire e discernere


Esatto.
Farfalla ragiona in termini di tutela, da madre che decide cosa va bene per i suoi figli, nè più meno di chi sceglie, al contrario, di renderli partecipi.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

qui chi ha la priorità è il figlio; né tradito, né traditore


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui chi ha la priorità è il figlio; né tradito, né traditore


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Farfalla ragiona in termini di tutela, da madre che decide cosa va bene per i suoi figli, nè più meno di chi sceglie, al contrario, di renderli partecipi.


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Siete sicuri che un adulto non abbia perso quella capacità di essere un po bambino?

E chi c'è lo dice a noi che l'adulto perdendo quella capacità e indurendosi della e dalla vita non commetta errori banali e semplici, che sono poi l'essenza di quello che il ragazzo vive nella sua immaturità così splendida e sincera. 

Mahh, a volte troppe fisime se non accompagnano nel rapportarsi ad un tu per tu immedesimandosi nell'altro, porta soltanto a essere superbi. E di certo dovrebbe essere la maturità a farci capire che siamo noi maturi a dover immedesimarsi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siete sicuri che un adulto non abbia perso quella capacità di essere un po bambino?
> 
> E chi c'è lo dice a noi che l'adulto perdendo quella capacità e indurendosi della e dalla vita non commetta errori banali e semplici, che sono poi l'essenza di quello che il ragazzo vive nella sua immaturità così splendida e sincera.
> 
> Mahh, a volte troppe fisime se non accompagnano nel rapportarsi ad un tu per tu immedesimandosi nell'altro, porta soltanto a essere superbi. E di certo dovrebbe essere la maturità a farci capire che siamo noi maturi a dover immedesimarsi.


Sicuramente da adulti si commettono errori, da genitori si commettono errori e ci si indurisce. Ma scegliere cosa è meglio per il proprio figlio e mettere in atto delle misure per tutelarlo secondo me non è superbia, è il dovere del genitore. Chi dovrebbe scegliere in sua vece?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sicuramente da adulti si commettono errori, da genitori si commettono errori e ci si indurisce. Ma scegliere cosa è meglio per il proprio figlio e mettere in atto delle misure per tutelarlo secondo me non è superbia, è il dovere del genitore. Chi dovrebbe scegliere in sua vece?


e qui ti ricordo, chiara, la famosa sicurezza obbligatoria ad un genitore  di cui parlavo tempo fa : vero che come persone non siamo certo perfetti e sicuri, ma per i nostri figli occorre cercare di esserlo almeno per il periodo in cui possono crederlo e acquisire sicurezza a loro volta


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sicuramente da adulti si commettono errori, da genitori si commettono errori e ci si indurisce. Ma scegliere cosa è meglio per il proprio figlio e mettere in atto delle misure per tutelarlo secondo me non è superbia, è il dovere del genitore. Chi dovrebbe scegliere in sua vece?


Chiaramente e a parere mio pormi una domanda come "chi dovrebbe scegliere in sua vece" mi pone in una situazione sbagliata, Boh.. comunque a parere mio un ragazzo già sopra ai 12 anni comincia a voler esprimere le proprie idee, io le rispetto, dico anche la mia opinione ma alla fine faccio decidere lui. In futuro la scelta la commento, e la commento in base a quello che ne viene fuori, quindi dando merito o a me o a lui, dipenderà quello che ne sarà la conseguenza della scelta iniziale. Da tutto questo ne verrà fuori a secondo della situazione un dialogo formato sull'esperienza di un qualcosa che è stato discusso e dove alla fine i due i tre o i quattro che inizialmente avevano discusso potranno appunto a secondo di quello che positivo o negativo ne è uscito fuori prenderne atto e porsi diversamente in una successiva decisione.


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiaramente e a parere mio pormi una domanda come "chi dovrebbe scegliere in sua vece" mi pone in una situazione sbagliata, Boh.. comunque a parere mio un ragazzo già sopra ai 12 anni comincia a voler esprimere le proprie idee, io le rispetto, dico anche la mia opinione ma alla fine faccio decidere lui. In futuro la scelta la commento, e la commento in base a quello che ne viene fuori, quindi dando merito o a me o a lui, dipenderà quello che ne sarà la conseguenza della scelta iniziale. Da tutto questo ne verrà fuori a secondo della situazione un dialogo formato sull'esperienza di un qualcosa che è stato discusso e dove alla fine i due i tre o i quattro che inizialmente avevano discusso potranno appunto a secondo di quello che positivo o negativo ne è uscito fuori prenderne atto e porsi diversamente in una successiva decisione.



Conosco gente (io per primo) di 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 ecc anni che ancora riesce a combinare delle boiate colossali con o senza bagaglio di esperienze .... ci sono scelte facili e scelte difficili e non sempre dice "culo" di imbroccare quella "giusta" .... per quanto mi riguarda cercherò, con tutti i miei limiti, fino alla morte di evitare ai miei figli da piccoli come da grandi di prendere musate poi dal'altro canto ci siamo passati tutti no? Se va tutto bene merito loro ... se va tutto male perchè non mi hai avvisato?
Resta solo la consapevolezza di avergli insegnato qualcosa di buono .... anche se tutto è relativo ....
Ultimo mi hai contagiato non riesco a capire nemmeno io quello che ho scritto :matto::matto::matto:... per l'egida di Zeus


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dei bambini ne sarebbero *certamente *destabilizzati , da adulti possono anche capire e discernere


Rispondo anche se hai quotato un mio post che è stato fatto sparire (nella pioggia di rossi che ricevo ogni giorno a prescindere capita anche questo... stiamo a parlare di bambini con dei bambini  )

No, non credo che ne sarebbero certamente destabilizzati. Dipende dal bambino e dal tipo di rapporto che hai instaurato con lui.

 I miei figli, ad esempio, sono stati cresciuti in un clima di continuo confronto e sono sempre stati partecipi delle cose in famiglia, belle o brutte. Nel periodo più brutto del nostro matrimonio, per quanto cercassimo di moderarci davanti a loro non sempre ci siamo riusciti: un tradimento scoperto è una cosa difficile da seppellire nell'indifferenza.
La cosa che hanno sofferto di più, però, è stata l'ansia di non capire, di non sapere cosa stava succedendo.
E quando piano piano, dopo la separazione, hanno ricevuto delle risposte (adeguate alla loro età e calibrate sulle loro domande), sono tornati ad essere più sereni.

Per questo io, da madre che conosce i suoi figli, so bene cosa è meglio per loro. Certo, posso sbagliare, ma so di avere un rapporto talmente bello e basato sulla stima e fiducia reciproca, che qualunque errore possa commettere, sono certa che nulla cambierà mai la sostanza del rapporto che ho coi miei figli.
Nemmeno il fatto di aver abbandonato il loro padre per fare spazio a un nuovo compagno li ha destabilizzati o mi ha reso peggiore ai loro occhi, anzi. Sono bimbi sereni, tranquilli, maturi e socievoli esattamente come prima.

Questo perché IO so che tipo di persone sono i MIEI figli, così come ogni mamma conosce i suoi e intuisce cos'è meglio per loro.

Per questo io non userei parole troppo categoriche come è stato fatto nei precedenti interventi. Per questo ero interessata realmente a capire sulla base di quale certezza Farfalla pensa che un tradimento rovinerebbe l'immagine che i suoi figli hanno di lei. Tutto qui.

Ma mi rendo conto che cercare di parlarsi qui dentro è un'impresa impossibile. 
Le idee, la voglia di confrontarsi non esistono: esiste il pregiudizio, la volontà di colpire, lo stare perennemente sulla difensiva e, non potendolo fare allo scoperto, si agisce in modo sotterraneo con i rossi e si cancellano le domande sgradite.
Chi ci perde, purtroppo, non sono io. Ma non si riesce a capire, vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo anche se hai quotato un mio post che è stato fatto sparire (nella pioggia di rossi che ricevo ogni giorno a prescindere capita anche questo... stiamo a parlare di bambini con dei bambini  )
> 
> No, non credo che ne sarebbero certamente destabilizzati. Dipende dal bambino e dal tipo di rapporto che hai instaurato con lui.
> 
> ...


Non ti ho risposto a quell'ora mi veniva difficile mettere insieme un pensiero che avesse un senso. Ammesso che di solito ne abbia:mrgreen:
Prima cosa, non ho rubinato il tuo post. Non mi sono offesa per la domanda ci mancherebbe. Mi sembra di non essermi mai tirata indietro davanti a un confronto, anzi, spesso mi viene detto che permetto troppo agli altri di scavare nella mia vita.
Tu parti dal presupposto del tradimento io parlavo di fare del male. Quindi non so cosa i miei figli penserebbe del fatto che io ho tradito il loro padre, come non so cosa penserebbero se sapessero dell'attuale situazione di mio marito verso di me.
Quello che mi preme è che non vedano nessuno dei due disperasi o accusare l'altro della propria sofferenza perchè dubito che davanti al fatto che mi vedessero stare male per qualcosa che loro padre fa a me e viceversa non penserebbero che sono una stronza o viceversa. 
Io questo lo vorrei evitare se fosse possibile.
E come sostieni tu credo che questo sia giusto per i miei figli, probabilmente non lo è stato per i tuoi e hai agito diversamente.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo anche se hai quotato un mio post che è stato fatto sparire (nella pioggia di rossi che ricevo ogni giorno a prescindere capita anche questo... stiamo a parlare di bambini con dei bambini  )
> 
> No, non credo che ne sarebbero certamente destabilizzati. Dipende dal bambino e dal tipo di rapporto che hai instaurato con lui.
> 
> ...


non so per  farfalla.
per me il problema , immagine a parte, è proprio il concetto che un bambino può avere di tradimento e  l'insicurezza di base che questo potrebbe creargli.
inutilmente, sempre secondo la mia visione delle cose: potendo evitare quello che potrebbe essere  un trauma , perché farlo?
immagino che già separazione e conoscenza di un nuovo compagno siano momenti impegnativi per loro m dirgli che la separazione aveva cause di incompatibilità cosa avrebbe cambiato?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so per farfalla.
> per me il problema , immagine a parte, è proprio il concetto che un bambino può avere di tradimento e l'insicurezza di base che questo potrebbe creargli.
> inutilmente, sempre secondo la mia visione delle cose: potendo evitare quello che potrebbe essere un trauma , perché farlo?
> immagino che già separazione e conoscenza di un nuovo compagno siano momenti impegnativi per loro m dirgli che la separazione aveva cause di incompatibilità cosa avrebbe cambiato?


Quoto
Inutile dirti che sai esprimerti 100 volte meglio di me


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti ho risposto a quell'ora mi veniva difficile mettere insieme un pensiero che avesse un senso. Ammesso che di solito ne abbia:mrgreen:
> Prima cosa, non ho rubinato il tuo post. Non mi sono offesa per la domanda ci mancherebbe. Mi sembra di non essermi mai tirata indietro davanti a un confronto, anzi, spesso mi viene detto che permetto troppo agli altri di scavare nella mia vita.
> Tu parti dal presupposto del tradimento io parlavo di fare del male. Quindi non so cosa i miei figli penserebbe del fatto che io ho tradito il loro padre, come non so cosa penserebbero se sapessero dell'attuale situazione di mio marito verso di me.
> Quello che mi preme è che non vedano nessuno dei due disperasi o accusare l'altro della propria sofferenza perchè dubito che davanti al fatto che mi vedessero stare male per qualcosa che loro padre fa a me e viceversa non penserebbero che sono una stronza o viceversa.
> ...


io sono d accordo con farfalla. tanti genitori fanno l errore di scannarsi a vicenda davanti ai figli, insultarsi davanti a loro. mia madre ha sempre detto a me e ai miei fratelli le peggio cose su papa, (lui l ha tradita diverse anzi troppe volte e poi se ne e' andato con una di queste) e ci ricattava della serie: se non lo odiate anche voi avete chiuso con me....io ero gia grandicella ma i miei fratelli no e adesso ne pagano le conseguenze.....rapporti rovinati con entrambi i genitori. 
quindi fai bene ad assicurarti che loro non vivano certi drammi che riguardano gli adulti. dopotutto siete la madre e il padre e tali dovete rimanere per i figli. la mia di mamma si e' sempre ricolta a noi parlando di nostro padre come: uomo, marito, stronzo merda etc etc....mai come padre...quindi, io no, ma i fratelli, piche piccoli hanno inziiato a fare confusiuone coi ruoli....e adesso.....un sacco di drammi da risovere.....quindi di nuovo....fai la cosa migliore, secondo me...


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti ho risposto a quell'ora mi veniva difficile mettere insieme un pensiero che avesse un senso. Ammesso che di solito ne abbia:mrgreen:
> *Prima cosa, non ho rubinato il tuo post. *Non mi sono offesa per la domanda ci mancherebbe. Mi sembra di non essermi mai tirata indietro davanti a un confronto, anzi, spesso mi viene detto che permetto troppo agli altri di scavare nella mia vita.
> Tu parti dal presupposto del tradimento io parlavo di fare del male. Quindi non so cosa i miei figli penserebbe del fatto che io ho tradito il loro padre, come non so cosa penserebbero se sapessero dell'attuale situazione di mio marito verso di me.
> Quello che mi preme è che non vedano nessuno dei due disperasi o accusare l'altro della propria sofferenza perchè dubito che davanti al fatto che mi vedessero stare male per qualcosa che loro padre fa a me e viceversa non penserebbero che sono una stronza o viceversa.
> ...


Sul neretto, non ho dubbi e sono sincera.

Sul resto... ti ringrazio per la risposta, che è condivisibile.


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so per  farfalla.
> per me il problema , immagine a parte, è proprio il concetto che un bambino può avere di tradimento e  l'insicurezza di base che questo potrebbe creargli.
> inutilmente, sempre secondo la mia visione delle cose: potendo evitare quello che potrebbe essere  un trauma , perché farlo?
> *immagino che già separazione e conoscenza di un nuovo compagno siano momenti impegnativi per loro m dirgli che la separazione aveva cause di incompatibilità cosa avrebbe cambiato*?


Posso risponderti per quello che riguarda il mio vissuto.

Dopo un anno e mezzo in cui il mio ex marito mi ha dipinta come una sfasciafamiglie egoista e ha dipinto se stesso come una vittima, ho ritenuto di dover riequilibrare la verità, perché c'era un tassello che a loro mancava.

E gliel'ho detto. Penso sia servito per avere una visione più obiettiva e per calibrare meglio le cose che hanno sentito dire su di me nei primi mesi dopo la separazione.

Sul resto, ripeto, non mi trovi d'accordo. Le storie di tradimento sono diverse e molteplici e a volte (e sottolineo A VOLTE) dire la verità può essere utile.

La mia posizione non è di chi dice 'la verità sempre e comunque'. Ma di chi contesta l'affermazione 'la verità è sempre destabilizzante'.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e qui ti ricordo, chiara, la famosa sicurezza obbligatoria ad un genitore  di cui parlavo tempo fa : vero che come persone non siamo certo perfetti e sicuri, ma per i nostri figli occorre cercare di esserlo almeno per il periodo in cui possono crederlo e acquisire sicurezza a loro volta


È proprio a quel tuo intervento che pensavo, mentre scrivevo.
Perché mi fece molto riflettere.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Io la vedo così*

Un tradimento non si dichiara né si deve far percepire a un figlio di qualsiasi età, SE questo tradimento non pregiudica l'unione della coppia, nel senso dell'amicizia in nome del progetto genitoriale. Se la pregiudica, cioè se la coppia non riesce a mantenere un clima di "amicizia" reciproca, allora da adulti si deve prendere atto che per evitare sofferenze ai figli bisogna separarsi. Se da adulti ci si separa, allora ancora i figli vanno rassicurati sul fatto che nessuno dei due smetterà di essere mai papà, mai smetterà di essere mamma per loro; semplicemente i due genitori non si amano più come prima e non possono stare più insieme. 
Il vero problema è quando i due genitori sono immaturi e non sanno gestire la genitorialità, per cui mettono la loro coppia davanti ai figli, mostrando tensioni, anche sotterranee, dimenticandosi lui che lei è la madre, e lei che lui è padre. Se c'è una cosa che DEVE unire due che hanno fatto e cresciuto un figlio è il figlio stesso. Davanti a quello non si deve mettere il proprio infantilismo di incazzati o delusi o arrabbiati o tutto quello che esce da un tradimento scoperto. Bisogna avere le palle di scegliere e anche alla svelta e mettere da parte la propria emotività. Questo è il bene dei figli. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un tradimento non si dichiara né si deve far percepire a un figlio di qualsiasi età, SE questo tradimento non pregiudica l'unione della coppia, nel senso dell'amicizia in nome del progetto genitoriale. Se la pregiudica, cioè se la coppia non riesce a mantenere un clima di "amicizia" reciproca, allora da adulti si deve prendere atto che per evitare sofferenze ai figli bisogna separarsi. Se da adulti ci si separa, allora ancora i figli vanno rassicurati sul fatto che nessuno dei due smetterà di essere mai papà, mai smetterà di essere mamma per loro; semplicemente i due genitori non si amano più come prima e non possono stare più insieme.
> Il vero problema è quando i due genitori sono immaturi e non sanno gestire la genitorialità, per cui mettono la loro coppia davanti ai figli, mostrando tensioni, anche sotterranee, dimenticandosi lui che lei è la madre, e lei che lui è padre. Se c'è una cosa che DEVE unire due che hanno fatto e cresciuto un figlio è il figlio stesso. Davanti a quello non si deve mettere il proprio infantilismo di incazzati o delusi o arrabbiati o tutto quello che esce da un tradimento scoperto. Bisogna avere le palle di scegliere e anche alla svelta e mettere da parte la propria emotività. Questo è il bene dei figli. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


d'accordissimo.


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io sono d accordo con farfalla. tanti genitori fanno l errore di scannarsi a vicenda davanti ai figli, insultarsi davanti a loro. mia madre ha sempre detto a me e ai miei fratelli le peggio cose su papa, (lui l ha tradita diverse anzi troppe volte e poi se ne e' andato con una di queste) e *ci ricattava della serie: se non lo odiate anche voi avete chiuso con me...*.io ero gia grandicella ma i miei fratelli no e adesso ne pagano le conseguenze.....rapporti rovinati con entrambi i genitori.
> quindi fai bene ad assicurarti che loro non vivano certi drammi che riguardano gli adulti. dopotutto siete la madre e il padre e tali dovete rimanere per i figli. la mia di mamma si e' sempre ricolta a noi parlando di nostro padre come: uomo, marito, stronzo merda etc etc....mai come padre...quindi, io no, ma i fratelli, piche piccoli hanno inziiato a fare confusiuone coi ruoli....e adesso.....un sacco di drammi da risovere.....quindi di nuovo....fai la cosa migliore, secondo me...


Questa è una cosa pessima, non ha nulla a che fare col discorso che facevo io.
Coinvolgere i figli nella propria furia cieca è un errore madornale, perché in questi casi i figli diventano strumenti nelle mani dei genitori.

Può succedere che i figli siano coinvolti nelle liti tra i genitori, purtroppo. Può succedere anche che ci siano dei leggeri tentativi più o meno consapevoli di manipolazione (il mio ex marito purtroppo, essendo stato lasciato da me, li ha messi in atto i primi tempi). Ma da qui a ricattare i figli ce ne corre.

Un figlio deve essere sempre sicuro dell'amore di un genitore. E l'amore di un genitore non può diventare merce di scambio.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa pessima, non ha nulla a che fare col discorso che facevo io.
> Coinvolgere i figli nella propria furia cieca è un errore madornale, perché in questi casi i figli diventano strumenti nelle mani dei genitori.
> 
> Può succedere che i figli siano coinvolti nelle liti tra i genitori, purtroppo. Può succedere anche che ci siano dei leggeri tentativi più o meno consapevoli di manipolazione (il mio ex marito purtroppo, essendo stato lasciato da me, li ha messi in atto i primi tempi). Ma da qui a ricattare i figli ce ne corre.
> ...


no non intendevo dire che fosse il tuo caso. volevo fare un esempio e ho riportato il mio. mi dispiace di essere stata fraintesa...
si e' una cosa orribile e pessima, e chi paga sono sempre i figli. noi abbiamo e stiamo pagando caro perche poi ogni storia ha i suoi lato oscuri....
io provai tante volte a spiegarlo a mia madre, ma non e' mai servito a nulla, anzi ha fatto pure peggio.....
io non ho figli, purtroppo, ma se ne avessi e dovesse succedermi una cosa cosi, so gia come NON mi comporterei con i miei figli....
e alla fine, da figlia, ti dico che le 2 cose mi fanno piu male sono, il bene che ancora provo per i miei genitori e il fatto che NON vorrei mai essere come mia mamma....


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un tradimento non si dichiara né si deve far percepire a un figlio di qualsiasi età, SE questo tradimento non pregiudica l'unione della coppia, nel senso dell'amicizia in nome del progetto genitoriale. Se la pregiudica, cioè se la coppia non riesce a mantenere un clima di "amicizia" reciproca, allora da adulti si deve prendere atto che per evitare sofferenze ai figli bisogna separarsi. Se da adulti ci si separa, allora ancora i figli vanno rassicurati sul fatto che nessuno dei due smetterà di essere mai papà, mai smetterà di essere mamma per loro; semplicemente i due genitori non si amano più come prima e non possono stare più insieme.
> Il vero problema è quando i due genitori sono immaturi e non sanno gestire la genitorialità, per cui mettono la loro coppia davanti ai figli,* mostrando tensioni, anche sotterranee,* dimenticandosi lui che lei è la madre, e lei che lui è padre. Se c'è una cosa che DEVE unire due che hanno fatto e cresciuto un figlio è il figlio stesso.* Davanti a quello non si deve mettere il proprio infantilismo di incazzati o delusi o arrabbiati o tutto quello che esce da un tradimento scoperto. Bisogna avere le palle di scegliere e anche alla svelta e mettere da parte la propria emotività*. *Questo è il bene dei figli. Il resto sono chiacchiere*.


Per quanto mi riguarda, ripeto, il bene dei figli lo fa un genitore che ama il proprio figlio ed è consapevole del ruolo che ricopre.
Questo non significa agire da manuale, né imbalsamarsi e reprimersi sempre e comunque pur di evitare qualunque tipo di trauma ai figli.
Significa fare i conti anche con le proprie fragilità e le proprie debolezze. Significa saper trasmettere ai propri cuccioli il messaggio che a volte si soffre, si litiga, si piange, si sbaglia, ma che tutto si può elaborare e affrontare insieme.

E, sul neretto, sono sicura che tu abbia figli, che sia stata tradita e che ti sia separata. Perché essere così perentori e definire 'chiacchiere' le parole di chi certe cose le ha vissute e le vive sulla propria pelle, è segno di una sicurezza acquisita sul campo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso risponderti per quello che riguarda il mio vissuto.
> 
> *Dopo un anno e mezzo in cui il mio ex marito mi ha dipinta come una sfasciafamiglie egoista e ha dipinto se stesso come una vittima,* ho ritenuto di dover riequilibrare la verità, perché c'era un tassello che a loro mancava.
> 
> ...


certamente il discorso parte da qui e lui da traditore è diventato anche irresponsabile nei confronti dei figli


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non intendevo dire che fosse il tuo caso. *volevo fare un esempio e ho riportato il mio. mi dispiace di essere stata fraintesa...*
> si e' una cosa orribile e pessima, e chi paga sono sempre i figli. noi abbiamo e stiamo pagando caro perche poi ogni storia ha i suoi lato oscuri....
> io provai tante volte a spiegarlo a mia madre, ma non e' mai servito a nulla, anzi ha fatto pure peggio.....
> io non ho figli, purtroppo, ma se ne avessi e dovesse succedermi una cosa cosi, so gia come NON mi comporterei con i miei figli....
> e alla fine, da figlia, ti dico che le 2 cose mi fanno piu male sono, il bene che ancora provo per i miei genitori e il fatto che NON vorrei mai essere come mia mamma....


Tranquilla, non ti ho fraintesa 

E' che l'argomento mi fa sentire molto partecipe: essendo una madre separata dopo un periodo di grande crisi ho addosso tanti sensi di colpa, anzi. Direi che mi sono martoriata coi sensi di colpa.

Quando hai figli e li ami con tutta te stessa, pensi che non farai mai nulla che possa ferirli in qualche modo e farai di tutto per essere una madre perfetta e dare loro una vita perfetta. Poi ti ritrovi a fare i conti con la realtà, subisci delle scelte, ne fai a tua volta... e sì, percepisci la sofferenza dei tuoi bambini e sì, questa cosa è lacerante.

Io so di dovermi rimproverare ben poco: sono sempre insieme ai miei bambini, do loro tutta me stessa e guardandoli mi rendo conto delle creature meravigliose che sono, anche un po' per merito mio e del loro papà, credo. Però i sensi di colpa stentano a passare, a volte ritornano... e ancora non riesco ad esserne immune, è un mio limite.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso risponderti per quello che riguarda il mio vissuto.
> 
> Dopo un anno e mezzo in cui il mio ex marito mi ha dipinta come una sfasciafamiglie egoista e ha dipinto se stesso come una vittima, ho ritenuto di dover riequilibrare la verità, perché c'era un tassello che a loro mancava.
> 
> ...


l'affermazione (la mia) è :la verità che riguarda un genitore che ha tradito , per un bambino 
sarà sempre destabilizzante.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non ti ho fraintesa
> 
> E' che l'argomento mi fa sentire molto partecipe: essendo una madre separata dopo un periodo di grande crisi ho addosso tanti sensi di colpa, anzi. Direi che mi sono martoriata coi sensi di colpa.
> 
> ...


immagino, e posso solo immaginare. credo che sia anche per questo che incondizionatamente amo mia madre e quel cazzone di mio padre, perche so che uno parte sempre con le migliori intenzioni, poi pero la vita ti schiaffa in faccia la cruda realta della vita stessa.....
quello che un genitore deve sempre ricordare e' che i bambini soffriranno comunque. non avere piu mamma e papa insieme  acasa fa male, a prescindere da come si sono gestite le cose. uno dei due non e' piu sempre li e questo fa male.... ma se si ferma a questo e' un tipo di dolore che un bambino deve imparare ad affrontare, e; un dato di fatto che i genitori non si amino piu e quindi non possono piu stare insieme. un bambino lo deve accettare, pero ripeto, questo secondio me deve essere il grado di dolore e soifferenza che in queste circostanze un figlio puo subire. non di piu, semplicemente perche non lo merita....
e comunque da quello che leggo in giro su questo forum , chi in un modo chi in un altro, amate i vostri figli da morire e mi sembrate tutti bravi genitori.....


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Conosco gente (io per primo) di 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 ecc anni che ancora riesce a combinare delle boiate colossali con o senza bagaglio di esperienze .... ci sono scelte facili e scelte difficili e non sempre dice "culo" di imbroccare quella "giusta" .... per quanto mi riguarda cercherò, con tutti i miei limiti, fino alla morte di evitare ai miei figli da piccoli come da grandi di prendere musate poi dal'altro canto ci siamo passati tutti no? Se va tutto bene merito loro ... se va tutto male perchè non mi hai avvisato?
> Resta solo la consapevolezza di avergli insegnato qualcosa di buono .... anche se tutto è relativo ....
> Ultimo mi hai contagiato non riesco a capire nemmeno io quello che ho scritto :matto::matto::matto:... per l'egida di Zeus


Per il martello di Thor..!! e tutti i fulmini di Odinoo..! la cosa strana è, che, minchia, io ti ho capito bene. Beddamatri santissima immacolata...!! 

Si la penso come te, soprattutto lo scrivere "tutto è relativo" da ampio spazio a mille interpretazioni cognitive e non che rimangono insolute alla faccia della nostra maturità. Ma forse è anche un po questa, la maturità. :sbronza:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per il martello di Thor..!! e tutti i fulmini di Odinoo..! la cosa strana è, che, minchia, io ti ho capito bene. Beddamatri santissima immacolata...!!
> 
> Si la penso come te, soprattutto lo scrivere "tutto è relativo" da ampio spazio a mille interpretazioni cognitive e non che rimangono insolute alla faccia della nostra maturità. Ma forse è anche un po questa, la maturità. :sbronza:


Cazzo ci separano mille e mille km .... e ci si intende  o siamo due degli ultimi sopravvissuti o forse c'è ancora speranza


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Cazzo ci separano mille e mille km .... e ci si intende  o siamo due degli ultimi sopravvissuti o forse c'è ancora speranza


Per la simpatia che mi fai, spero vivamente che ci sia speranza, per te però. E sono serio. Mi vengono i brividi a pensare una persona simile a me, uno così sgangherato come me basta e avanza. 

Simile a me tanto per dire, anche perchè potrei essere io simile a te, aspè andiamo per età tu quanti anni hai? Io 33 quasi 32, tu?


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per la simpatia che mi fai, spero vivamente che ci sia speranza, per te però. E sono serio. Mi vengono i brividi a pensare una persona simile a me, uno così sgangherato come me basta e avanza.
> 
> Simile a me tanto per dire, anche perchè potrei essere io simile a te, aspè andiamo per età tu quanti anni hai? Io 33 quasi 32, tu?


Ti basti sapere che sei gggiovane .... molto gggiovane ... e onestamente te ne davo di +


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti basti sapere che sei gggiovane .... molto gggiovane ... *e onestamente te ne davo di +*


:calcio:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:


:kick::cattivik::clava::viking:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :kick::cattivik::clava::viking:



fff:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> fff:


Allora vuoi la guerra??
:scoreggia:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Allora vuoi la guerra??
> :scoreggia:


Che pivello che sei. :gabinetto:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che pivello che sei. :gabinetto:



:culo:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :culo:


Aspetta un secondo, chiamo oscuro e Lui, stai fermo così caro... 












:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta un secondo, chiamo oscuro e Lui, stai fermo così caro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è molto vero. Però valutazioni circa la qualità o meno del genitore eventualmente fedifrago come padre/madre dovrebbero essere date esclusivamente dai figli, senza necessariamente *passare per il tradito che, in piena botta, usa i figli come scudi umani. *
> Senza contare, poi, che questo genere di valutazioni (e parlo sempre di quelle del figlio nei confronti del padre) ovviamente cambia moltissimo in base all'età ed al grado di maturità della prole. Ecco perchè quando succede che i bimbi sono molto piccoli più che altro è importante scindere il ruolo genitoriale da quello di membro della coppia.



quoto quello che dici, in linea generale. 

il fatto è, che la botta, una volta scoperto il tradimento, lo vivono entrambi.
entrambi, possono arrivare ad usare i figli come scudi umani. 
a volte, chi tradisce, non si sente in torto, perché spinto da una situazione per lui
insopportabile ... ecc. ecc. la realtà, è talmente vasta ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2013)

Io trovo che siano peggio i figli tra di loro...
Riferito da mia figlia che l'ha sentito in pulman di scuola

Taci tu che hai i genitori che si stanno separando.

E mi ricordo come in collegio certe cose erano severamente punite...
E una lite furibonda tra due che si dicevano...Drogato ( a uno che aveva la sorella tossica) e l'altro diceva ladro ( questo aveva il fratello che aveva rapinato una villa).

Entrambe furono costretti per quindici giorni a portare il marchio dell'ignominia ( un medaglione).

E non dico cosa succedeva quando uno diceva putana to mare...


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io discuto di tutto con i miei figli
> Non c'è argomento che non tratto con loro.
> Ma i rapporti tra me e mio marito restano tra noi.
> Non credo che dipenda dal dialogo o dalla sua mancanza ma proprio *da quanto si separa l'idea della coppia da quella dei genitori.*


:up:


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, perché ci siamo passate!
> e sappiamo come sanno guardarci ...
> ...


Ci sono passata anch'io. E' vero che mia figlia era troppo piccola per capire. Ma non le direi nemmeno adesso, che è quasi adolescente, sono triste perchè tuo padre mi ha tradita. Magari glielo direi di un fidanzato. Ma il padre è il padre.


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> oddio...
> ti leggo solo ora...
> mi sa tanto che ...tu sei di vecchia data.
> l'incoerenza non sta mica nel ragionamento ma nella tue risposte.
> ...


Non lo so Spider. Non sono una traditrice e mi sono separata a causa di un tradimento. Posso solo dirti che il tradimento è interno alla coppia e che le 'colpe' non stanno mai da una parte sola. E che ci sono traditori che sono ottimi genitori e traditi che avvelenano la vita ai propri figli col rancore che non passa mai.


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un tradimento non si dichiara né si deve far percepire a un figlio di qualsiasi età, SE questo tradimento non pregiudica l'unione della coppia, nel senso dell'amicizia in nome del progetto genitoriale. Se la pregiudica, cioè se la coppia non riesce a mantenere un clima di "amicizia" reciproca, allora da adulti si deve prendere atto che per evitare sofferenze ai figli bisogna separarsi. Se da adulti ci si separa, allora ancora i figli vanno rassicurati sul fatto che nessuno dei due smetterà di essere mai papà, mai smetterà di essere mamma per loro; semplicemente i due genitori non si amano più come prima e non possono stare più insieme.
> Il vero problema è quando i due genitori sono immaturi e non sanno gestire la genitorialità, per cui mettono la loro coppia davanti ai figli, mostrando tensioni, anche sotterranee, dimenticandosi lui che lei è la madre, e lei che lui è padre. Se c'è una cosa che DEVE unire due che hanno fatto e cresciuto un figlio è il figlio stesso. Davanti a quello non si deve mettere il proprio infantilismo di incazzati o delusi o arrabbiati o tutto quello che esce da un tradimento scoperto. Bisogna avere le palle di scegliere e anche alla svelta e mettere da parte la propria emotività. *Questo è il bene dei figli. Il resto sono chiacchiere.*


Esattamente.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono passata anch'io. E' vero che mia figlia era troppo piccola per capire. Ma non le direi nemmeno adesso, che è quasi adolescente, sono triste perchè tuo padre mi ha tradita. Magari glielo direi di un fidanzato. Ma il padre è il padre.



Ciao MK

se una storia si colloca così nel passato,
non vi è proprio bisogno di dire nulla ... 
io parto dal bisogno di un bambino, non dal 
nostro o di cosa ritengo giusto o sbagliato io. 

vi sono bambini, che hanno bisogno di capire,
cosa sta accadendo attorno a loro. e non userei 
mai la parola tradire ... ci sono tanti modi per 
spiegare le cose. poi vi sono quelli a qui basta 
sapere, che mamma e papa, non si capiscono 
più tanto bene ... 

dipende estremamente dall'età e da chi hai difronte. 
mia figlia aveva otto anni e l'aveva capito da se. 
figurati, prima di me. e si era arrabbiata con me,
perché provavo a tenere bassa la palla, poi. 
e il rapporto con il padre è rimasto lo stesso. 
quello che non le piaceva prima, non le piace tuttora.
che però con il tradimento, non centra nulla. 

non sono isolati dal mondo. vedono, capiscono,
vanno a scuola ... e lì, ci sono altri, con genitori in crisi. 

sienne


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta un secondo, chiamo oscuro e Lui, stai fermo così caro...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Battutaccia scontata :bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Battutaccia scontata :bleble:



Se .. se.... è da ieri che non scrivi e stai fermo in quella posizione.. tzè.. godurioso sei...! Monellaccio..! :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se .. se.... è da ieri che non scrivi e stai fermo in quella posizione.. tzè.. godurioso sei...! Monellaccio..! :rotfl:


:sonar::rotfl:


----------

